# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  My HGH results so far...

## znak

After over a year of researching this site, I decided to do a six month cycle of HGH. Since I travel a lot, I decided to go with genotropin miniquicks .8mg.

First off, even though the miniquicks are the most expensive form of hgh on the market, it is a great product. I can travel with them for up to 90 days without refrideration and the needle is TINY. I mean you can't feel the injection at all. I have had to repeat an injection three times (cause I was sleepy and stuck it in before I mixed it, then didn't turn it all the way...) If it were not for this product/packaging i would not have been able to do this at all...

Anyway, 

Week one. Everyone says you are supposed to feel nothing. They are right. Zip.

Week two- skin actually starts looking a little better... less oil, looks tighter round the eyes. No strength increase at all. Unlike other people that have posted, I slept terrible... might have something to do with changing 8 time zones, then going back two and then forward three, but anyway, it is not a cure for jet-lag.

Week three- There are noticeable changes in my abs. The love handles are shrinking- the stuff really does spot reduce! (I have gone from 33" to 32") I look tighter, actually look a little younger--- gettting comments that I look well rested,have I been on vacation, etc. I have plenty of energy in the gym, but no real changes in strength. 

Week four- I have gained 5 pounds! Unreal. I am now 220 lbs. My waist is still 32" (think I was tugging a bit to get it down to 32" last week, but, hey, we all want quick results...). I have probably lost 1-2% body fat and gained 5 pounds... Stuff has my attention. 

My strength has not really improved empericially, my three rep max on bench is still 130 kgs and I am still squatting 165 kgs for ten, but there is a confidence when I am at heavy weights that I didn't have before. Hard to describe. It is like I know I can push the weight nice and clean before I start the set. Sleeping very well. No joint problems. Skin looking better...

Kind of wondering when or if the strength will kick in....


I'll keep you posted.

----------


## JohnnyB

Dayum results in 5 weeks that's good to hear

JohnnyB

----------


## IGOTJUICE007

I have heard from many close friends that they start seeing substanial fat loss after 4 weeks which in some people can really make the body appear substanially different.

----------


## Gear

Sounds like your happy so far, well done and keep us posted

----------


## toolman

I travel alot as well and just started my first gh cycle but figured I would have to miss the occasional week while traveling. Can you tell me more about those genotropin miniquicks? Will it significantly hamper my cycle if I miss the occassional week?

----------


## kaorialfred

keep us posted Z!!!

----------


## HULK_RULES

iv ben thinking of geting hgh for a wile cant wait to hear more..i had a guy i use to work with that told me i should take it if want a huge change in about 1 1/2to 2months.. he was f^ck'n huge..how much did you pay?where?

----------


## NotSmall

> iv ben thinking of geting hgh for a wile cant wait to hear more..i had a guy i use to work with that told me i should take it if want a huge change in about 1 1/2to 2months.. he was f^ck'n huge..how much did you pay?where?


Now you've found the IGF, GH & INSULIN forum take your time and read a sh1tload of the existing threads, most if not all of your questions can be answered this way. 
Once you've done that the bro's round here will be more than happy to fill in any gaps for you.

----------


## angelxterminator

man those miniquicks are expensive though. Good luck bro, and hopefully your pockets are deep!  :LOL:

----------


## mitch911

Is HGH from this site http://www.heightboosting.com/index.htm going to give me results like that..are there different HGH's? It says that you can take it at any age i am 17..will this be safe..i was interested in this one because i want to grow taller and was wondering if it was possible. tell me what you guys think

----------


## IGOTJUICE007

From what I gather this is an HGH secretague which is simply a substance that is suppose to trigger your body to produc more natural GH, none of these OTC products can do this to the extent that it will help you grow. They have mild effectiveness for individuals over 60.

So this is different that rHGH which is a sythetic form of the 191AA amino blend which is what is being discussed in this thread.

For future reference, DO NOT hijack threads, start your own in the appropriate forum, hope this helps.

----------


## znak

Finished Week Five-

Still no difference in strength. But man is the the fat falling off! I have a high metabolism as it is (especially for a old dude like me) but wow, it would really take no effort at all to get my body fat in the single digits. I have added a protein shake at night to keep from just melting away. 

Looking a lot more vascular. And my skin... no oil, still tightening up, fricking great.

But, I have also turned into a fricking hamster. I can sleep anytime. I take a nap after my work out in the morning and am already getting a good eight hours at night. Luckily it is slow at the office now and no one really notices that I come in late (I am the boss, so no one would say anything to me anyway). I heard people slept well on hgh, but this is ridiculous. I could close my eyes not and sleep for hours!

angelxterminator- my hgh is covered by insurance. So the price, doesn't hurt a bit.  :Big Grin:  

toolman- The miniquicks are self contained hgh devices. They have the hgh and water in separate compartments which mix when you turn the plunger. (Do a search on Yahoo, they show them). Since the effect of hgh is cumulative, I decided that it would not be a good idea to take a week off here or there. The first option that I looked at was to mix saizen and miniquicks, ie use saizen when I am at home and miniquicks on the road. When the insurance covered it all, I decided not to save them money and ordered all miniquicks. 

mitch911- If you want to use hgh, go see your doctor. Please. At 17, you have a ton of risks that you can find on this board doing a simple search. I am monitored by my doctor, at 17 it an absolute must.

----------


## Felon

Hey Znak ... how many IU's are you taking a day? Are you taking it 5 days on and 1 off or what? I am getting my gear together for my next cycle in January as follows ...

Wk: 1-12 GH 4 IU's 5 on 2 off
Wk: 1-12 Test Cyp - 400mg / wk ( 200mg twice a week )
Wk: 1-12 Deca - 300mg / wk

Nolva & Proviron Throughout
PCT at the end.

If anyone has any feedback on this cycle it would be much appreciated. Any suggestions would be great. I am 31 years old, 210 lbs., 8-9% BF and I usually do about 2 light cycles a year typically something like ...

Deca ( 300mg / wk ) 
Sos 250 ( 250 / wk )
Winny ( 50mg EOD )

Typically run it for 8-10 weeks.

As you can see with my January cycle I am planning on stepping it up a bit. I am thinking about doing some Drol or Dbol for the first 3 weeks to kick start ( which I have never done )

----------


## znak

> Hey Znak ... how many IU's are you taking a day? Are you taking it 5 days on and 1 off or what? I am getting my gear together for my next cycle in January as follows ...
> 
> Wk: 1-12 GH 4 IU's 5 on 2 off
> Wk: 1-12 Test Cyp - 400mg / wk ( 200mg twice a week )
> Wk: 1-12 Deca - 300mg / wk
> 
> Nolva & Proviron Throughout
> PCT at the end.
> 
> ...


I take 2.4 IU 5 on/ two off.

With hgh I would recommend that your cycle be much longer and that you start your test at about month three (I am following this very advice and will add cyp and deca at month three and kick start the first six weeks with anavar ).

After three months, your hgh will just be kicking in and you willl be stopping.

Look around this site. Tons of info out there. The conventional wisdom is that hgh should be run 6 months or longer.

----------


## frank_frank

whats your diet like? how many times a day do u eat...etc.

thanks

----------


## imnice

I Heard Nolvadex Kills Or Is Bad To Take With Gh And I Heard That From A Dr.
I Dont Know

----------


## InsaneInTheMembrane

hey znak,

r u using any insulin or thyroid with your cycle?
even i am on a hgh cycle...not using insulin yet but have it ready...not planning on thyroid as i am bulking not cutting

cheers

----------


## znak

> whats your diet like? how many times a day do u eat...etc.
> 
> thanks


My diet is super clean. I eat 6-7 times a day. 

Here is today. Pretty much the same everyday. My wife is a great cook, so we go fish, lean beef, chicken for two of the meals, I eat oatmeal every morning and use three types of protein powders- N Large 2 (pre and post work out), SciTec Myomax (haven't seen it in the states, but it is from Florida) after work and casesin milk powder before bed:

6am- two scoops protein powder and water

7am- work out

8:30- Afterwork out shake

9:00- Oatmeal, six egg whites

11:00- fruit/dried , three eggs

1:00- Lunch Chicken, brown rice, steamed vegs

3:00- Protein bar

6:00-Salmon steak, brown rice and vegs

10:00- Protein shake

----------


## znak

> hey znak,
> 
> r u using any insulin or thyroid with your cycle?
> even i am on a hgh cycle...not using insulin yet but have it ready...not planning on thyroid as i am bulking not cutting
> 
> cheers


I am not using insulin or thyroid, but am planning on adding test cyp (400ew) and deca (300ew) at month three.

----------


## znak

Finally getting some increase in strength, but GH is much more subtle than test.

Today was chest day and I had a really good day. I cleanly benched 200 x 10 on incline for two sets, which is a personal best. My quality of movement is getting much better. Kind of hard to explain, but I am more confident in going deeper and getting the full range of motion on my heavy sets. Six weeks ago I could move 200 on incline, but my butt moved up, was arching on the last rep, etc. Today is was boom, boom, boom... ya all know what I mean. In the groove. 

The "confidence" that I felt with heavy (for me) weight starting in week four has become empirical. I don't have any sessions planned for max weight, but my rep weights are moving up.

Weight is doing cool stuff. Weighed in at 223 today (up another three pounds), BUT my Levi 501 fricking jeans look like I put on someone else's pants. My thighs barely fit in the pant legs and the waist is HUGE, I can put a fist in my waistline! You would have to see to believe, it is like my body is rearranging itself. Waist and hips are smaller, thighs, chest and back are all bigger. 

I have also noticed another very pleasant side- morning wood. HGH puts lead in your pencil and a tiger in your tank. Imagine a substance pulls off your love handles and puts a smile on Mr Happy's face. Can it get any better than this?

----------


## Gettin'Old

After researching HGH for a year I decided to take the plunge. I'm using 2.5i.u./day of Jintropin. I have been on for 1 month with two days off so far. I have not noticed any sides yet, except for one day where I thought my thumb went numb for several hours but this was after I had also spent several hours of that day writing. Also, I never had any other side and the numbness never recurred again. The sterile water that came with the kits comes in amps that are supposed to be 1 cc. However, each seems to contain only about .5 cc ??? Anyhow, I have obtained some bacteriostatic water and am thinking of using that. I just hope the research sites that provide the bacteriostatic water aren't an issue b/c I don't want the water to kill the hgh!!

Ok, so, after 1 month I have basically seen no results whatsoever. Of course I'm going to hang in and keep going but I would almost like to see some minor sides to know that it is real. Fortunately, I have enough to continue for several months. Will keep Y'all updated and good luck with your own.

GO

----------


## IGOTJUICE007

You should at least be sleeping deeper I would think, I noticed deep deep sleep in my first week of Jin.






> After researching HGH for a year I decided to take the plunge. I'm using 2.5i.u./day of Jintropin. I have been on for 1 month with two days off so far. I have not noticed any sides yet, except for one day where I thought my thumb went numb for several hours but this was after I had also spent several hours of that day writing. Also, I never had any other side and the numbness never recurred again. The sterile water that came with the kits comes in amps that are supposed to be 1 cc. However, each seems to contain only about .5 cc ??? Anyhow, I have obtained some bacteriostatic water and am thinking of using that. I just hope the research sites that provide the bacteriostatic water aren't an issue b/c I don't want the water to kill the hgh!!
> 
> Ok, so, after 1 month I have basically seen no results whatsoever. Of course I'm going to hang in and keep going but I would almost like to see some minor sides to know that it is real. Fortunately, I have enough to continue for several months. Will keep Y'all updated and good luck with your own.
> 
> GO

----------


## Gettin'Old

Thanks for the replies to my post. Great idea Baron on the blood work. I'll do that. I guess I did leave quite a bit of info out, so here's some more. I will be 36 in January. I'm not on any aas cycle and don't plan to do another one for several months. My sole goal with the hgh is to lose fat and lean out. I have already substantially accomplished this through a very strict diet. Unfortunately, I have lost quite a lot of muscle too. I agree on the sides, I would certainly prefer not to have any, provided I can have the benefits. 

Thanks again,
GO

----------


## Gettin'Old

Oh, one more thing I forgot. I did massive research before I started the hgh. One key topic area was regarding how long the Jintropin would last once reconstituted. All of my research resulted in the conclusion it is good for two weeks after reconstitution, provided it is kept refrigerated. Can some of Y'all confirm?

thanks

----------


## ARABIAN_FREAK

Just a note to those people who dont see results with gh while stacking with slin and test ... I am currently at 277 lbs lean I am tall 6ft 4 anyway when i was at my offseason at around 295 I was using gh at 4 - 9 iu everyday with slin test and alot of crap .. .I thought the gh was bunk and was pissed off (I used stolen norditropin from the hospital ) cause i did get any tighter , anyway I didnt see the the results of the gh until I was done with the test and the other androgens .Once the water left my body I realised that I was super shredded even though my diet was all junk food, it made contest prep alot easier espicially since i compete internatioanally (drug tested). So believe in your gh even though u dont see results fast , be sure that the results are there . G'luck to all .

----------


## znak

Back from traveling all over the place and the results keep coming in.

Weight is up TWELVE pounds! And this is with all this travel (Russia- US- Thailand- US- Russia). 

I finally figured out what everyone was writing about joint pain. My knees kill me on long flights. It gets to the point where it wakes me up and I gotta walk around the plane. My thumb on my right hand also is nagging all the time.

Wierd that nothing hurts when I am working out...

Strength is also improving. I had my leg day in Thailand. It took all the weights in the gym to get a good work out (170 kgs/374) and put in four a$$ to the floors sets, which surprised me when I added it up since I normally do the same with only 140kg. (Sometimes it is a good thing not to know how much is on the bar, I just keep adding and some of the weights were in kilos and some in pounds, some were rubber coated some plain metal, so it was kind of hard to add up...)

----------


## znak

> Thanks for the replies to my post. Great idea Baron on the blood work. I'll do that. I guess I did leave quite a bit of info out, so here's some more. I will be 36 in January. I'm not on any aas cycle and don't plan to do another one for several months. My sole goal with the hgh is to lose fat and lean out. I have already substantially accomplished this through a very strict diet. Unfortunately, I have lost quite a lot of muscle too. I agree on the sides, I would certainly prefer not to have any, provided I can have the benefits. 
> 
> Thanks again,
> GO


I did not feel any sides at all until I traveled for long time in weeks 7-8. I kept reading about everyone's joints bothering them and since I was getting results thought I dodged the bullet. No such luck. 

If you can do the blood work on you insurance, do it for peace of mind, but believe me in a month or two you will notice that you body is changing around. 

The hgh has actually added muscle on me. I am eating a lot, but am eating clean. If I were to slow down my consumption, I would melt away.

Check your blood pressure also. It should be up. If sides make you happy  :Big Grin:  that is a cheap one to check.

One month might be too soon, give it another month or two...

GH does work, hang in there.

----------


## znak

I feel like I am an ad for that junk that was marketed all over the place about a year agoripping gel ripped abs, ripped, glutes, ripped everything. It is really happening. I honestly have to up my calories to keep from melting away. I am over 220 lbs for the first time in my life and my body fat is a lot lower than in my avatar. (What am I there about 12%?)

Strength is doing well. And I learned that you really can squat until you puke. My former top weight on squats was 140 kg (308 lbs) as the top set of a pyramid of six sets on ten. (Yeah, I know I ain't the biggest guy in this forum!) Yesterday, I was squatting 170 kgs (374 lbs) with confidence on my final set. After four years of solid training that is a nice gain. Next exercise was barbell lunges with 90 kgs. (200 lbs.) On set four I stepped out briefly to spew my pre-workout meal and was back in action ten glorious minutes later. 

I will tell you this; the smell of the toilet in a hard core Russian gym is enough to make a real man blow chunks, not something I would wish my enemies. So I am not sure that I squatted til I puked or just got nauseous, but first time in my adult life (post-college ball) that I have pushed myself hard enough to spew. Wierd thing to feel good about tho. 

HGH is a lot subtler and a lot longer term than test. The build up in strength is not that Me Tarzan, you Jane feeling that you get when test kicks in. It is like I tried to describe in one of the earlier weeks- you approach weights that used to be you max, with confidence and the strenght is just there.

I was really looking forward to adding a test/deca /dbol cycle in on week twelve, but it looks like that is going have to wait- my doctor found a hernia a while ago and I am going to get it taken care of over the x-mas holidays when I am in the States. My doctor recommended that I stop the HGH a week before the operation and resume immediately after. I think it will take me about six weeks to two months before I can add the cycle, so I doubt I am going to get the bang for the buck, I would get if I were to add test now.

Joint pain has gone away completely after I stopped traveling. 

Life is good.

----------


## Gettin'Old

Just a quick update on my results as well. I have been using the GH for 9 weeks now and am a bit discouraged. I am still pretty lean, but this was mostly accomplished already through diet. I am not noticing truly significant fat loss (which was my main goal from the gh). In fact, I'm not sure I have received any fat loss benefit from the gh yet. I do feel like I actually need less sleep but it is a bit hard to necessarily attribute this to the hgh. I still have enough to continue for 4-6 more months so hopefully I will start to notice some gains soon. 

Just as a sidebar, I am very, very confident in my source, the authenticity of the Jin, and the way it was handled en route to me. I think the hgh is good but wonder if I should up the dose, or just keep on like this for another month. Will update again in another month or so (unless I start seeing real results sooner than that). 

good luck to all
GO-

----------


## Hawkman44

Hey Znak,

How does your TRT HRT compare to the HGH HRT? What are the major diffrences? Are you still taking the Test and Deca with your HGH?

As you know, I too am on TRT HRT, and i'm really thinking about starting HGH.

I go see my endo next week, but I'm not sure what he will say or do when I tell him I want to try HGH. You're lucky your insurance company covers everything. Mine does cover HGH, but it's very difficult and requires pre-approval. 

We'll, keep us posted on your progress... GOOD LUCK!  :Strong Smiley:  

Hawk

----------


## ***xxx***

bump

----------


## znak

Quick update--

Been on for four months now. The coolest thing happened recently... I went to a family reunion and I look younger than my younger brother who is in shape and five years my junior.

Skin looks great...

Get my hernia operation done tomorrow... so I have been off hgh for a week and will go back on the day after the operation per doctor's instructions.

Will keep you posted.

znak

----------


## fozy

when is the best time to add in some aas with HGH....why did you dicide to wait till week 12?? 

I cant wait to start this stuff..!!!!!

----------


## znak

> when is the best time to add in some aas with HGH....why did you dicide to wait till week 12?? 
> 
> I cant wait to start this stuff..!!!!!


By week twelve, the HGH was really working its magic and AAS launches it to the next level.

I got that number by looking around the board here and found that the the logic was to let the HGH have a chance to work in terms of strenght increase and then hit the hyperspace button. It also allows to adjust you dosage in the early game and identify the effect of each separately.

----------


## skiing

Thanks I have been waiting for your post. Keep us updated. ski a great winter

----------


## fozy

thank

Nice post with nice results

----------


## ace ventura

znak: Do you think the joint pain can have something to do with the flight? I mean gravity, air pressure or something?

----------


## znak

> znak: Do you think the joint pain can have something to do with the flight? I mean gravity, air pressure or something?



No man, I fly as often as most people change their socks. This is something new.

It is now day 5 after my hernia operation. Am back on HGH, seems to be helping. 

I wanna do at least some curls, but I know... and won't. 6 weeks without a work out. Fricking bummer.

----------


## znak

It has been over a week since I went in for my heria operation and I am feeling pretty good. The doc found two hernias, so my incision is about nine inches long. If he would have continued around the other side, I would have ended up with a smilely face with a hairy cigar sticking out his mouth!

Per doctor's instructions, I went off the hgh for a week before the operation and went back on two days after. (Doc said I could go back on right after the operation, but it took me two days to shower and feel ok, so I did not push it.)

HGH really helps the healing process. I mean I have an eight day old nine inch cut that actually itches because the healing process is happening so fast. The surgeon was freaked out. I kept telling him I would be back doing upper body in four week... he is beginning to believe that may happen.

On one hand I am kind of bummed out that I needed to get a hernia taken care of during my six months on HGH, but on the other hand, it really looks like it could be a blessing.

a) I am not gaining any body fat and actually my arms and legs are looking better.
b) The wound is healing a lot faster, I will keep you posted, but it looks like it will cut some time off the recuperation process-- without being dumb and starting too early.
c) HGH has maintained my overall feeling of well-being which really can't be underrated since endorphines from working out are my main drug.
d) my skin and face look great... hgh really is a face lift in a bottle. People are fraking out, "you look better after the operation, what's going on here."

Five more weeks until a work out. F^%K!

----------


## dutchman718

ZNAK- 
Glad to hear you are doing so well, makes me feel better about going in for my operation. Please keep me posted on your progress.

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

Hey this guy put on 5 lbs in his first month with this stuff. 

I was using an over the counter product called meditropin and had the same results the first 4 weeks...

I am thinking of stacking it with insulin . 

You guys thought meditropin was bull****.

----------


## IGOTJUICE007

> Hey this guy put on 5 lbs in his first month with this stuff. 
> 
> I was using an over the counter product called meditropin and had the same results the first 4 weeks...
> 
> I am thinking of stacking it with insulin . 
> 
> You guys thought meditropin was bull****.


hate to break it to you, the 5lb gain was from the insulin, not the meditropin.

Not saying it is not helping with anti-aging aspects, but it certainly didnt make you gain 5lbs.

----------


## znak

Quick update (Especially for those out there with hernias)

HGH is really helping the recovery rate. When I went to get the stitches out, the doc was amazed. They had completely healed over and he had to dig them out. Said he had never seen anything like it. I can walk, swim, sit, stand and even get out of bed (which was the hardest thing at first) as if nothing happened.

I am taking 2ius five day on/ weekends off. I think that this is plenty to do what I am trying to do now, which is recover, not gain weight and get the anti-aging benefits. 

Things are really going quite well on all fronts. My doctor has allowed to to swim, which is slowing down muscle loss and allow me to get some degree of pump into my arms and back and I can use the steam bath and sauna which helps with water weight.

I have lost about 10 pounds, but a fair amount of it is from subq fat (see atavar, not too much really to lose) that I wanted to lose anyway, but there is no doubt that I have lost some mass. After a long swim, I look good and think that this the way to keep the mass on and highly recommend it for others.

After three weeks without lifting, I am kind of depressed. I miss my endorphines, but will probably hang tight for the 6 weeks that it takes to be 100% recovered with no chance on redamaging my right side.

----------


## ***xxx***

> Hey this guy put on 5 lbs in his first month with this stuff. 
> 
> I was using an over the counter product called meditropin and had the same results the first 4 weeks...
> 
> I am thinking of stacking it with insulin . 
> 
> You guys thought meditropin was bull****.


rofl!

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

Great progress bro!! Thanks for the updates! I was on GH for 9 months and I almost had to quit because I was losing so much weight. It was incredible because the first 4 or 5 months I wasn't lifting (bad shoulder) and I seriously went from 168 pounds to around 146!!! And I was eating crappy food and not watching what I was eating!! I just went back on last week so I'm very excited once again. Even while on my cycle, I wasn't to impressed with it making me bigger, but as I've always said, I think one has to do higher doses. (I did/do around 2/3iu's ED)

Best of luck,

BLT

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

> Hey this guy put on 5 lbs in his first month with this stuff. 
> 
> I was using an over the counter product called meditropin and had the same results the first 4 weeks...
> 
> I am thinking of stacking it with insulin . 
> 
> You guys thought meditropin was bull****.


 
Bro, no over the counter GH stuff works, especially in only 4 weeks..

(from one of my previous posts)

They don't work because HGH is a VERY delicate and complex 191 amino acid hormone. This brings up the a problem with companies trying claim oral HGH products. - you can not take HGH orally. So, even if a company wanted to break the law and sell HGH as a pill/spray or powder - it would not work because the HGH would break down before it ever reaches the bloodstream. 

Also, you have a financial problem. Give Eli Lilly a call and see how much 200 micrograms (the amount a 40 year old secretes each day) of recombinant GH cost. You will quickly find out that the math just doesn't work. How can they sell a 1 month supply for $100 when the raw material would cost over $1,000 a month

There is a case when the above claim can be true - but very exaggerated. The FDA has determined that if there is less than 2001 nanograms (ng) of the HGH drug present in a supplement - it is NOT considered a drug. The theory is that in such small trace amounts, the drug has no impact so it is not classified as a drug

----------


## Tribulus Terrestris

I don't know what to say except it seems that a lot of you on this post who think you are on GH are not on the real thing. 

You are talking about gains of 5 lbs, 8 lbs, over a period of months, and decreased bodyfat. La de da, real Gh is far more effective. 

If you don't even train hard, barely diet, don't supplement, and you do a couple other roids, whatever is going on is either the purity, quality, or dosages of the GH is too low. 

Maybe the GH is not pure enouph. I would bet there are labs manufacturing Gh with just enouph of the hormone to give you some of the symptoms and nothing more. 80% of this stuff is supposed to be fake, and there are underground labs wich are manufacturing stuff that is not high quality enouph to work like it would at the highest purity. They are simply selling this stuff to people so that when they end up thinking that it 'didn't work that well for them'.

Go to the gyms in Venice California and you will see people on real GH.

----------


## ***xxx***

there r a lot of fakes and a lot of mistreated products. even if u get the real stuff and it had not been stored properly, it won t work.

----------


## znak

Not really much to post--- 

Recovery from the operation is going really well. It has been 24 days since the operation and I actually forget I had it. Got out of my car to push a moron who got stuck in the snow and then,oops, remembered that I am not even supposed to be lifting my briefcase. Next morning didn't feel a thing.

Already got my next cycle assembled:

week 1-4 d-bol 30 ed/cyp 400 ew/deca 400 ew/novaldex
week 5-10 cyp 400 ew/deca 400 ew/novaldex
week 11-12 hcg /novaldex
week 13-14- clomid therapy

hgh 2iu/ 5on/2 off throughout.

Debating whether to start on March 3 (7 weeks after operation) or March 10 (8 weeks later.) Chomping at the bit to get some test into the mix, but I will see what % of 1RM I am lifting at in 2 weeks.

Interesting debate here on "real" HGH. I can tell you that I HGH is real. I get it from a US pharmacy, but I would not fit in on Venice Beach (6'1"- 210/ 8% bf), but do look good on a beach. Unless I am really missing something, it does not seem to be that hard to get pharmaceutical hgh in the States. 

I think the issue is that you can use HGH for different goals- weight gain or weight loss depending on your dosage. I am using a very moderate, conservative dosage 2 iu that is giving me steady sustainable results and some pretty nice anti-aging "side effect"... I mean I seriously look younger

----------


## znak

> I was on GH for 9 months and I almost had to quit because I was losing so much weight. It was incredible because the first 4 or 5 months I wasn't lifting (bad shoulder) and I seriously went from 168 pounds to around 146!!!


I'll tell you it is time for me to get my azz back in the gym. Since I am not working out, my appetite sucks. I cut back my calories, but holy sh*t, I have lost ten pounds! I can easily believe you lost 20 in four- five months.

I have one more week until I hit the gym. I am really chomping at the bit to lift. 

To make a good thing out of a bad, I am going to use the first two weeks to clean up some of my technique since my ego will already be parked at the door after a six week lay off.

I will be interested to see how my strength is when I get back.

I have lost a lot of pump, but shee-it am I ripped. A good cycle and summertime here I come!

----------


## frank_frank

> I'll tell you it is time for me to get my azz back in the gym. Since I am not working out, my appetite sucks. I cut back my calories, but holy sh*t, I have lost ten pounds! I can easily believe you lost 20 in four- five months.
> 
> I have one more week until I hit the gym. I am really chomping at the bit to lift. 
> 
> To make a good thing out of a bad, I am going to use the first two weeks to clean up some of my technique since my ego will already be parked at the door after a six week lay off.
> 
> I will be interested to see how my strength is when I get back.
> 
> I have lost a lot of pump, but shee-it am I ripped. A good cycle and summertime here I come!


what week is this on HGH??

----------


## aphex

Great job bro! I also like the conservative attitude regarding the dosage, going more for sustainable results and antiaging than blowing up quick.

I'm starting Kexing tomorrow (hope I don't get red welts). 2IU 5 on/2 off. Also taking Androgel . Maybe I'll start my own thread and update it on an ongoing basis as this thread has inspired me to.

Curious about one thing though. You mentioned being able to sleep at the drop of a hat. Does that mean you were drowsy alot, or just that you had better sleep capacity? I ask because someone on SBI mentioned fatigue the first six weeks, and another could not function at all do to this side effect. Deep deep resulting in better mental clarity and energy is actually one of my top reasons for trying GH. 

Aphex

----------


## goldenFloyd

bump, awesome thread. very interested in your initial progress upon return. best of luck with the healing process!

----------


## znak

> what week is this on HGH??



Week 15

----------


## znak

HGH is God.


I am not kidding. I spent five weeks, five weeks without working out. I finally just could not stay out of the gym any longer and worked out yesterday. I took it easy and did just arms (Bi and Tri). Started out on the machines (never do that in real life) and then went to free weights. 

I lost NOTHING in my lifts. Wierd, but true. I didn't lose a single fricking gram! I couldn't believe it, so for sh^ts and giggles, I did a couple warm up sets on bench and then put 300 on the bar and I pushed in once. Had more in me, but I didn't want to strain. Sports fans, before the operation my PR was 300 for three reps. I could tell after the one rep that I had it in me.

I was wondering if continuing HGH during my recovery was a waste of money... got the answer now- no.

The HGH significantly assisted the recovery rate, still gave great anti-aging properties AND no (or maybe little) loss in lift after FIVE weeks without lifting!!!

Nice fricking day!!!!

aphex-- for about the first month or two, I was sleepy all the time. When I was jacked up on work or on a work out, no problem, but the minute that I was not "pedal to the metal", I would get really drowsy. That feeling is competely gone... Sleep is great, but I have always been good at sleeping!

----------


## Teegunn

> Great job bro! I also like the conservative attitude regarding the dosage, going more for sustainable results and antiaging than blowing up quick.
> 
> I'm starting Kexing tomorrow (hope I don't get red welts). 2IU 5 on/2 off. Also taking Androgel . Maybe I'll start my own thread and update it on an ongoing basis as this thread has inspired me to.
> 
> Curious about one thing though. You mentioned being able to sleep at the drop of a hat. Does that mean you were drowsy alot, or just that you had better sleep capacity? I ask because someone on SBI mentioned fatigue the first six weeks, and another could not function at all do to this side effect. Deep deep resulting in better mental clarity and energy is actually one of my top reasons for trying GH. 
> 
> Aphex



I am bringing Aphex's post to the forefront because I am also worried about being drowsy during the day. Would it be O.K. to take a mild ECA stack after injecting in the morning to offset the drowsiness? Or is that a bad idea. From time to time I take a mild ECA pill for extra energy anyway and would like to know if there would be a problem doing this while using around 2.0iu of GH?

----------


## frank_frank

> HGH is God.
> 
> 
> I am not kidding. I spent five weeks, five weeks without working out. I finally just could not stay out of the gym any longer and worked out yesterday. I took it easy and did just arms (Bi and Tri). Started out on the machines (never do that in real life) and then went to free weights. 
> 
> I lost NOTHING in my lifts. Wierd, but true. I didn't lose a single fricking gram! I couldn't believe it, so for sh^ts and giggles, I did a couple warm up sets on bench and then put 300 on the bar and I pushed in once. Had more in me, but I didn't want to strain. Sports fans, before the operation my PR was 300 for three reps. I could tell after the one rep that I had it in me.
> 
> I was wondering if continuing HGH during my recovery was a waste of money... got the answer now- no.
> 
> ...



did u maintain 3 IUs when u were recouperating from the injury???

----------


## dutchman718

ZNAK- glad to hear you recovered so well, I am going for my operation March 4th, not looking forward to it but it needs to be done.

----------


## dutchman718

I am on 9th week of GH, this stuff is really UNBELIEVABLE....My strength is up, BF is dropping more every day,I am at 6iu 6 on 1 off....my first 6 weeks I would get so tired like you guys described, but now I no longer get like that ...now I have to go in for surgery  :Frown:  hopefully i will recover like ZNAK..any one have any thoughts on post surgery diet??

----------


## znak

> did u maintain 3 IUs when u were recouperating from the injury???


Yes, that is why I think my recovery was so fast and NOOOO (ok, a little) strenght loss. Really awsome.

----------


## znak

> I am on 9th week of GH, this stuff is really UNBELIEVABLE....My strength is up, BF is dropping more every day,I am at 6iu 6 on 1 off....my first 6 weeks I would get so tired like you guys described, but now I no longer get like that ...now I have to go in for surgery  hopefully i will recover like ZNAK..any one have any thoughts on post surgery diet??


Here is what worked for me...

The two weeks before the operation, I worked out like a fiend. 5 on/ 2 off. I just wanted to see if I could overtrain.

My doctor told me to stop HGH a week before the surgery and start as soon as I could. (It took two days to feel up to it.)

I dropped my calorie count way down. When I am working out, I eat six meals a day and eat about 3000 calories. I dropped back to about 1500-2000 a day, but still ate six times a day.

You will burn a lot less calories, so you have got to cut back.

I would drop your HGH back to 2ius ed 5 on/2 off. It was enough to help recovery and maintain strength. 6ius is for building. Since you will be recovering, not building, you may want to modify your intake.

Bottom line: keep taking the hgh, it helps recovery and will help maintain your strength.

znak

----------


## dutchman718

thanks ZNAK- thats my plan

----------


## dr.shred

wait so you got gh covered by insurance. Can I ask how?

----------


## bigbodyjosh

awesome results. i'm on my 11th week of GH and following your progress and comparing it to mine....i am also extremely happy, bought 2 more kits last night

----------


## znak

> awesome results. i'm on my 11th week of GH and following your progress and comparing it to mine....i am also extremely happy, bought 2 more kits last night



How do they compare? What are your stats?

----------


## znak

> wait so you got gh covered by insurance. Can I ask how?


A) Got my blood test- showed low IGF-1 binding protein
B) Bought HGH
C) Sent invoice to insurance company for reimbursement
D) Recieved money
E) Repeat from A

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

> I don't know what to say except it seems that a lot of you on this post who think you are on GH are not on the real thing. 
> 
> You are talking about gains of 5 lbs, 8 lbs, over a period of months, and decreased bodyfat. La de da, real Gh is far more effective. 
> 
> If you don't even train hard, barely diet, don't supplement, and you do a couple other roids, whatever is going on is either the purity, quality, or dosages of the GH is too low. 
> 
> Maybe the GH is not pure enouph. I would bet there are labs manufacturing Gh with just enouph of the hormone to give you some of the symptoms and nothing more. 80% of this stuff is supposed to be fake, and there are underground labs wich are manufacturing stuff that is not high quality enouph to work like it would at the highest purity. They are simply selling this stuff to people so that when they end up thinking that it 'didn't work that well for them'.
> 
> Go to the gyms in Venice California and you will see people on real GH.


Bro, I hate to say, but most of us on this board are smart enough to know that we are definitely using "real" GH. The guys you see in your gym are taking MASS amounts of GH compared to the rest of us. They are most likely using doses over 10iu's and they are DEFINITELY stacking it with AS.

----------


## wilthepill123

Znak, you should reshoot your avatar pic, or even better juxtapose them next to each other, im really interested to see your results

----------


## bigbodyjosh

First off my stats are 6ft 240 at the moment bf% is low not sure exactly how low but i have abs...i'll get back to you on that one as soon as i get it done sometime by this weekend. i started off with serostim and recently changed to fitropin because i got a few for cheap but so far so good. 

week 1 i also felt nothing but i was happy enough to know something was soon to come. i started running it with dbols for 4 weeks to kick start and cyp and eQ at 750mg and 600mg

throughout week 1-8 i ate pretty clean and noticed i was getting leaner. one thing i did notice big time is that i have a bad acne problem......well should i say, HAD. before i started GH my good friend told me that i should take it with him because it would definately help my skin. surely it did. during these 8 weeks i noticed myself leaning out, noticed my skin get better and better, and i also noticed my wrist and feet hurting. at the time i didnt know why the hell my feet were hurting until i started looking up and reading people's experiences on GH on this board. Then, came the numb hands. I had trouble sleeping which i dont understand because from what is said that GH makes you sleep like a baby. The only thing i was having trouble with other then my wrists and feet were nightmares. 

its week 10 now and i've switched to fitropins on week 9. despite alot of contreversy on what people say i got them for a extremely ridiculous price so i decided to give it a try if it went wrong then i would clearly get rid of them and go back to seros in jins. the last week i've noticed a change. the change is that since the change i've started to sleep better and more. still getting the numb hands with is a true indicator that its the real deal. throughout these few weeks i can say my weight has gone UP and i still look leaner then EVER in my whole entire life... i look leaner now then i did when i was 180lbs years ago. its incredible. there is no words to describe how great i feel on it and once again i must add how more confident i am now that i could take off my shirt at the beach or anywhere and not be embarased by huge amounts of acne. another thing i wanted to add about the fitropins is that i have not encountered any red welts on any site AT ALL. 

znak, i must tell you....i'm extremely happy that you put up your experiences so that people like myself can compare to them. as you can see you are a few weeks ahead of me so i'll be looking forward to seeing more and more on your updates. I've decided to go on all year long so lets see how that goes.

----------


## znak

It has now been six weeks since my hernia operation and I am street legal to lift. I was told to take it kind of easy and I did for my first two sessions, but I kind of let it all hang loose on leg day... 

I started off really mellow, leg presses building up to five plates on a side, nice and slow, deep. Perfect form. (About half what I normally put on the machine), I did some nice long slow and easy leg curls, did some extensions... by that time I was nice and warmed up, so I figured, I would be a good boy and so some squats.

I put on a plate. Did twenty nice and easy. Added some weight did twenty more, put on more and did twenty...

I know people recommend using a journal, but on the big compound exercises (deads, squats, bench, military, etc.) I always do six sets (including warm ups) and build up depending on how I feel. Sometimes I stay low and finish with ten reps at the max weight, when I feel good, I will add until I am in the three-rep range. Dont wanna brag, but my intensity in the gym is hard to match 

Anyway, I kept adding, felt great and finished in the ten-rep area. When I added up the weight (I was adding as I felt like it, not a plate at a time), I discovered that I had 400 pounds on the bar, which 26 pounds better than my personal best. I mean WTF!!! 

I have not been lifting for six weeks, my gut got cut open like a Christmas turkey and I add 26 pounds to my ten rep squat and DID NOT max out. I mean, I was intentionally taking it easy.

When you hear that HGH helps recover, yeah, that is true. The wound looks fine, I feel great, but I never, ever imagined that I would improve my strength by sitting around drinking red wine (yeah, bros, I admit it I actually had some wine in my six weeks of recovery) and poking myself in the gut with hgh five time a week.

I am a believer. 

Great data point for you bros out there that need to have an operation in the future, HGH may save the day: start about 3 months before the operation, stop for a week, have the operation and voila--- improved performance. 

I cannot tell you how fricking mind-boggled I am. Sh*t, this stuff as almost as good as Cell-Tech!  :Big Grin:

----------


## znak

22 Weeks of HGH at 2 iu/5 on 2 off.

Got two weeks left of my six-month course, I am very satisfied with the overall results, especially when you factor in the fact that I had a hernia taken care of in the middle of the process. Next time around, I think I will take 4iu, but the growth that I got a 2 iu was also ok. The amazing thing about this course was the fact that I had no strength loss during a 6-week lay-off. When I got back to the gym, the increase in vacuolarity was really noticeable, the cords and veins in my shoulders and bi’s are clearly visible, whereas they were not before. Which is really pretty cool considering that I wasn’t working out. The HGH also really sped up the healing process. I was ready for the gym three weeks after the operation and it was really all that I could do to keep way, from the gym. I am noticeably more ripped on my chest, back and arms and legs. People literally don’t believe me when I tell them I am over 50.

My skin got much better: tighter, less oily and I really do look younger. For you younger bros this is not really an advantage of HGH, but at 50, it is pretty cool to look younger than my younger brother, who is 45 and a pro wind-surfer (pretty f-ing ripped dude). 

Unfortunately, I did not get the chance to check out the synergy between HGH and AAS. I started my cycle last week, but my HGH will end in two weeks, so I doubt that I will see much of the combination. I was thinking of lengthening my HGH cycle, but things got to crazy before I left the States and I wouldn’t buy HGH in Russia… just too much risk. You never know what these crazy mo-fo’s put in their vials.

Without a doubt HGH is great stuff. At 2ius, it is very subtle, but the results are there. It is not like a test/dbol cycle where the results beat you over the head with a club- you slowly get harder, tighter, slightly stronger and feel better. 

I would certainly recommend it for bros in my age and salary range. To be honest, I am not sure that I would the same for a young guy with limited budget- you can buy a lot of test, d-bol and chicken breasts for the price of six month 2iu course of HGH. 

I will make one last post when the AAS cycle is in full swing and I phase out the HGH>

Peace

PS- I will post some pix when I get my camera back.

----------


## LL08

Very impressed - and GH on its own. 

I was becoming sceptical about doing that. Imagine with Slin, var test and T-3. 

My only questions r What happens post GH cycle? IS there any PCT you can do? Is there any need for an anti - estrogen for people with growth plates fussed who are using GH ie letrozole therapy?


CONGRATULATIONS ZNAK. Loved your postings.

----------


## bigbodyjosh

Hey bro, great results i see...I'm also a young bro 22 years old in 2 weeks i'm stocked up on GH and the results are GREAT! i just came off my cycle still looking good. BTW, how is your training? How much cardio are you doing? I was doing 45min ED but i think im gonna bump down to 30min ED

----------


## bigbodyjosh

Oh yeah....and i started at 4iu...went down to 3iu...and now back up to 4iu...AWESOME is all i gotta say...going on week 13

----------


## LL08

Awesome bigbodyjosh - Did you get xrays and bloodwork done? What GH did you do and did you cycle it with GH, Results after 12 weeks. I'm def doing it now. 

I do a lot of running @ 1hr a day, then 3-4 x weights, quite strong as is but would love some extra muscle fibers. 

Can't hurt can it?

Any things I should not to take as a PCT as a young bro? Or anything I need to do whilst on it?

----------


## frank_frank

great to hear znak!

----------


## frogg

sorry for hijack anyone else get severe pain in fingers like trying to grasp something. i am on 3.3 ed for 2 1/2 months. just started getting these sides like weeks ago. Gonna prolly stop soon unless this goes away

----------


## znak

> Hey bro, great results i see...I'm also a young bro 22 years old in 2 weeks i'm stocked up on GH and the results are GREAT! i just came off my cycle still looking good. BTW, how is your training? How much cardio are you doing? I was doing 45min ED but i think im gonna bump down to 30min ED



I am a real hard gainer. I am up to 220 now (6'1"), but my natural weight at homeostatis would be somewhere around 170-175. I am really a type "A" person, so I burn calories just thinking about burning calories.

That said, I still do cardio twice a week (45 minutes in the morning on an empty stomach.)

My goal with HGH was to "dry out" a bit and get the anti-aging effects. If my goal was to put on mass, which it seems like yours is, I would say you are on track. I would cut my cardio back bit in the later months, because hgh will really melt you away (I wrote what it did to me when I could work out and cut back on my calories in one of my posts above.)


Frogg- if I were you I would cut back to 2iu 5 on/2 off and see if you sides go away. I wouldn't stop all together.

----------


## bisntris

so how do i get this stuff?

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

> sorry for hijack anyone else get severe pain in fingers like trying to grasp something. i am on 3.3 ed for 2 1/2 months. just started getting these sides like weeks ago. Gonna prolly stop soon unless this goes away


 
Yes, definitely a side effect. I have bad joint pain, but I know from past experience, it will eventually go away. You also might want to lower the dose to see if that helps!!!

----------


## needle

Wow keep us posted, I've learned alot from your cycle!!!

----------


## hugeishuge

maybe you shouldn't eat b4 going to bed. it could be affecting yer sleep. I stop eating 90 min. b4 going to bed and sleep like a baby.

----------


## znak

Last Post on this thread:

I have run all six months of HGH. 

In recap, I ran 1.8iu of genotropin for the first three months. The second three months I used 2.0iu of saizen or 1.8iu of genotropin depending on whether or not I was traveling. 

I used HGH Monday through Friday and took Saturday and Sunday off.

I had a double hernia operation in the middle of the cycle. I stopped HGH seven days before the operation at my doctors instructions and continued as soon as I could, which for me was two days after the operation. 

There is no doubt in my mind that the HGH seriously sped up my recovery time after the operation. I was back in the gym four weeks later and lift upper body at 100% six weeks later.

I amazingly had almost no loss of strength after the operation and taking SIX weeks off. One month after being back in the gym, I was back to setting personal bests in bench and squat.

For those that can afford them, miniquicks are a great producteasy to use, you can travel with them, no problems with them at customs anywhere in the world and they do no require refrigeration. Highly recommend them for business travel people like myself. 

Saizen is also a good product, less expensive than genotropin and I had problems mixing the stuff (getting 3 cc into the bottle created a huge amount of pressure.)

2ius knocked about five years off my face and really made my chest, shoulders and arms ripped. 

I gained about 10 pounds over six months, which is about what I would have gained natural. But you have to figure in a hernia operation, so I am really happy.

I had my blood tested before cycle and my protein binding IGF-1 was low. I purchased my HGH at a anti-aging clinic and submitted the invoice. My insurance company paid it.

Thus, I look five years younger, lost no strength after a hernia operation, and am fricking ripped to beat the band, ran the entire cycle under doctor supervision and IT WAS FREE.

Yes, I am happy.
 :Strong Smiley:   :Elephant:   :Strong Smiley:   :Dancing Banana:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## ***xxx***

congrats bro, sounds great!

----------


## bluethunder

Sounds good znak.

----------


## Jessyjack10

Hey Znak, You can't make this you're last post in this thread. It would be really cool if u kept us posted on the post cycle effects, ex., how long it takes for your body to return to it's original state, how much permanent strenght did u keep, etc...

Seems like a good man's work is never done  :Big Grin:

----------


## Joey2ness

> mitch911- If you want to use hgh, go see your doctor. Please. At 17, you have a ton of risks that you can find on this board doing a simple search. I am monitored by my doctor, at 17 it an absolute must.


i live in canada is there any way the doctor will prescribe me hgh if im perfectly healthy

----------


## dale

maybe if he was hooked on crack...LOL, just save your pennies, i did.

----------


## znak

> Hey Znak, You can't make this you're last post in this thread. It would be really cool if u kept us posted on the post cycle effects, ex., how long it takes for your body to return to it's original state, how much permanent strenght did u keep, etc...
> 
> Seems like a good man's work is never done


I would do that but I am doing the test/dec/dbol cycle now that I had planned for week twelve of my hgh cycle, so it will be hard to say what the post cycle effects are. I don't think my body will ever go back to its original state, I am alway pushing myself to the next level.  :Wink/Grin:  

I will tell you this though, too bad I could not have done this cycle while on hgh. I would love to see what the synergy between hgh+dbol+test would be.

It seems that coming off hgh and going into this cycle gave me better results than usual. I put on 15 pounds in the first 4 weeks. I know most of it is water from the dbol, but still that is pretty awsome. I am still shredded from the hgh and just bigger.

When I am in the States in December, I will do "Znak's 6 month HGH cycle-- Take II" and you can be real sure that I will do test-deca -dbol at week twelve and will up the dosage to 4iu.

----------


## znak

I have now been off hgh for five weeks and am six weeks into a 400 test/400 deca cycle that I kicked off with four weeks of dbol at 30 mg ed.

This is my fourth cycle using test and deca so I have something to compare it to and I can tell you that HGH absolutely, unquestionably added cells for growth.

I put on 15 pounds during my first month. I know that a lot was water retention, but I have been doing 45 minutes of cardio 3x a week to keep the gains lean so there was not all that much that I dont think I will keep. I think that there is at least five-seven pounds of lean meat in that mix.

I am now up 15 pounds, I am not puffy at all, my abs are still ripped and my shoulders and arms still look like I am on HGH. For comparison, I am usually up 5-7 pounds at this point in my cycle. 

It is really beginning to look like I might be able to actually put on 20-25 pounds of lean muscle mass on one cycle, which is TWICE what I have gotten on my previous cycles.

I am really jazzed. You read over and over how people put on 25-30 pounds on a cycle and honestly, I never believed them because it was really completely contrary to my own personal experience.

If a six month hgh cycle and then a good AAS cycle can turn a ripped 205 pound 53 year old into an ulta-ripped 230 pound 53 year old, who looks thirty five, why the f*ck dont they legalize this stuff?

----------


## ***xxx***

> why the f*ck dont they legalize this stuff?


well cause they still not know what it will do to the body in the long run  :Welcome:

----------


## Jessyjack10

I have to agree with u Znack. I've taken Gh alone for 2 1/2 months and then added some light aas. I have done this on 2 different occasions . The results were instantanious. It seemes as if the body is just waiting to accept any booster to take it to the next level.

----------


## jerseyboy

> well cause they still not know what it will do to the body in the long run


I think it's because the pharmaceutical companies don't want you to be healthier, they want to keep selling you meds. And the govt. would have to figure out how to regulate it and tax it. Plus then people start living longer and the next thing you know the country is way overpopulated, food supplies diminish, power shortages and Social Security is wiped out. Complete pandemonium.

----------


## znak

> I think it's because the pharmaceutical companies don't want you to be healthier, they want to keep selling you meds. And the govt. would have to figure out how to regulate it and tax it. Plus then people start living longer and the next thing you know the country is way overpopulated, food supplies diminish, power shortages and Social Security is wiped out. Complete pandemonium.



There is an optomist in every group.  :Big Grin:

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

znak how did you obtain this hgh through your medical insurance??? what did you tell you needed it for??? im very curious so please hit me back!

----------


## znak

> znak how did you obtain this hgh through your medical insurance??? what did you tell you needed it for??? im very curious so please hit me back!


From earlier post:




> A) Got my blood test- showed low IGF-1 binding protein
> B) Bought HGH
> C) Sent invoice to insurance company for reimbursement
> D) Recieved money
> E) Repeat from A

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> From earlier post:


o ok thanks alot i must have missed that!

----------


## tboney

I am getting ready to start a cycle of gh. Any dosing advice?

----------


## tboney

anyone out there?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

ive always read that 4iu/day is enough!

----------


## tboney

How long before I should see results?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> How long before I should see results?


im not really one to give out info for this topic because ive only done it for 1 month then stopped becasue of funds, but i didnt really notice anything the first month maybe a little numbness in fingers, less oily skin, minor things like that i here to start seeing actual physical gains it takes some time like at least a couple of months! but i could be wrong and everyone is different and reacts different!

----------


## tboney

Thanks for the info? I may try a cycle of eq with it .

----------


## oldpapapump

hay Znak you said you bought HGH then sent invoice to insurance company for reimbursement. How did you get it in the first place? I got a script and no pharmacy can get it, it is restricted to all with the exception to hospitals and the department of defense. Lilly has to send it to my doctors office direct, and they have to give me the injections there.

----------


## znak

> How long before I should see results?


Read this thread. The info is there for my body at least... how much to take, why I think that, how long it takes to show, what the effects are...

Read, don't just jump into the middle of a thread and start asking questions that are already answered. Read.

----------


## johnsomebody

> Just a quick update on my results as well. I have been using the GH for 9 weeks now and am a bit discouraged. I am still pretty lean, but this was mostly accomplished already through diet. I am not noticing truly significant fat loss (which was my main goal from the gh). In fact, I'm not sure I have received any fat loss benefit from the gh yet. I do feel like I actually need less sleep but it is a bit hard to necessarily attribute this to the hgh. I still have enough to continue for 4-6 more months so hopefully I will start to notice some gains soon. 
> 
> Just as a sidebar, I am very, very confident in my source, the authenticity of the Jin, and the way it was handled en route to me. I think the hgh is good but wonder if I should up the dose, or just keep on like this for another month. Will update again in another month or so (unless I start seeing real results sooner than that). 
> 
> good luck to all
> GO-


I think this goes to the point of how one person gets different results than another. Znak already was tested and found low on IGF, so of course adding exogenous HGH will have an obvious effect. GettinOld, as far as I can tell, wasnt tested. He may well have normal or even above average IGF levels, so his results are logically minimal by comparison. 

I just wanted to point out that its unrealistic to expect the same results as Znak in someone who is not IGF deficient.

----------


## znak

> I think this goes to the point of how one person gets different results than another. Znak already was tested and found low on IGF, so of course adding exogenous HGH will have an obvious effect. GettinOld, as far as I can tell, wasnt tested. He may well have normal or even above average IGF levels, so his results are logically minimal by comparison. 
> 
> I just wanted to point out that its unrealistic to expect the same results as Znak in someone who is not IGF deficient.


I would agree with this, but there are at least three more factors that really come into play with hgh and AAS for that matter- dosage, genetics and work-out intensity. I was able to get very good result (that really became awesome with an AAS cycle) on only 2 iu ed for all three reasons. 2iu was a good dosage for me, because I was IGF-1 deficient. I am very hyperactive and have a tendency to lose, not gain weight. And probably most importantly, my diet and work out are really in control.

In all honesty, I think that workout intensity and diet are the key. HGH is a tool that helps get gains that would probably not be possible at my age without it

I am not trying to brag, but you would notice me in a gym. I rest very little between sets (only what it takes to get my pulse down), I always have a lot of weight on the bar and I am very, very focused. I went from 186 pound at 18% bf to 200 pounds and 10% completely natural in three years. HGH, without a doubt, shredded my delts and bis and tris to a degree that I may have been able to achieve without help, but would have been harder. How much harder? I cant really say.

I have literally worked out until I puked. I never leave the gym with anything left on the table. I am often so wobbly, I have to sit down for a few minutes to make the walk to the car.

What I am trying to say, is that HGH is a great tool. It will add 5-7-10% to your results, but if your act is not together, it could be a very expensive waste of time. I think that you could say the same for AAS. If your diet and training are not in order, you could jam a gram in you butt every week and gain only a couple pounds or even nothing Conversely, if you have your training and diet down (working with a partner, going 100% heavy all the time you are on, eating five-six times a day, clean food, no beer, no sugar, sleeping right) you will get BETTER results. How much better? That depends on heredity and dosage.

HGH is not a substiture for hard work. Have realistic expectations. It will add 5-10% to an ass-busting six months, but will do nothing if you are slacking.

----------


## IGOTJUICE007

I have been ver quiet for a while, just reading, but I have been running Jintropin for about 6 months now, and let me tell you my body has transformed, I have been running between 3-4 ius daily, started off at 2ius for 2 month. I have gone from 295lbs @21% to around 255lbs @12%. My physique is the best it has ever been in my life, needless to say I did not begin to see drastic results till about 4 months in, I plan on doing a 12 monther. I am 25 at 6'3

----------


## getjacked123

Just checking to see if my username was activated.

----------


## DAVO

Anyone got any idea of the sort of time it takes for Ansomone HGH to show fat burning results?? Ive been on it for about 4 weeks now, and cant say for def if theres been results. My shape has improved, and muscle size increased though. Im doing 4IU a day, every day, morning and afternoon. Im also using sus......

----------


## znak

> Anyone got any idea of the sort of time it takes for Ansomone HGH to show fat burning results?? Ive been on it for about 4 weeks now, and cant say for def if theres been results. My shape has improved, and muscle size increased though. Im doing 4IU a day, every day, morning and afternoon. Im also using sus......



At week 4, I could tell the difference in my sub-q body fat. I never got size at 2ius, but I did get definition without loss of body weight, which is muscle mass.

----------


## znak

A final word--

I have been off my six month hgh cycle for six months now. Immediately after finishing the cycle, I did a cyp/deca /dbol cycle. That ended six weeks ago.

Results are in. I kept 100% of all my hgh gains. I have not put back on any of the body fat (love handles) and my strength is better than it was immediately after the cycle. My shoulders and arms are still ripped as sh*t and I am even beginning to show vascularity on my shoulder than I did not have pre-hgh.

The AAS cycle was much more efficient than any other cycle (including my first) that I have ever done. I gained and have kept 14 pounds of lean muscle off one cycle. This is about 4-5 pounds more than is normal for me. My gains in strength are also much better and much more permanent than is typical for a cycle.

Bottom line: there are good down stream results from hgh. It prepares for body for the next step. 

I am in the process of assembling my next six months. 

Stay tuned for Znaks six month hgh- part 2.

----------


## znak

bump

----------


## Seattle Junk

> A final word--
> 
> I have been off my six month hgh cycle for six months now. Immediately after finishing the cycle, I did a cyp/deca /dbol cycle. That ended six weeks ago.
> 
> Results are in. I kept 100% of all my hgh gains. I have not put back on any of the body fat (love handles) and my strength is better than it was immediately after the cycle. My shoulders and arms are still ripped as sh*t and I am even beginning to show vascularity on my shoulder than I did not have pre-hgh.
> 
> The AAS cycle was much more efficient than any other cycle (including my first) that I have ever done. I gained and have kept 14 pounds of lean muscle off one cycle. This is about 4-5 pounds more than is normal for me. My gains in strength are also much better and much more permanent than is typical for a cycle.
> 
> Bottom line: there are good down stream results from hgh. It prepares for body for the next step. 
> ...


Are you considering l3 IGF-1 for any of your upcoming cycles?

----------


## znak

> Are you considering l3 IGF-1 for any of your upcoming cycles?


Doing my research now.

----------


## LAW

Great info here. Im wondering after you go off HGH how long do the results stay with you. Of course following clean diet/fitness. Being female and almost 50 Im seriously considering it.

----------


## Jerzey

Good read  :Smilie:

----------


## Puffader

Do it bro. It's like 6 months of GH in 4-6 weeks. Sick stuff...

Come join the team....!




> Doing my research now.

----------


## Seattle Junk

> Do it bro. It's like 6 months of GH in 4-6 weeks. Sick stuff...
> 
> Come join the team....!


What were your results? How much did you do daily? 50, 60, 80mcgs? What AAS did you stack?

I'm going on 1 month of Omega l3 IGF-1 next month. From what I've read, GH doesn't show it's benefits for BB'n until the liver starts producing higher amounts of IGF-1 in month 3 or so. I read you must take test with IGF-1 to negate the negative feedback loop to the pituitary so it keeps producing endongenous GH. I would say 500-750mgs/wk would be good. I think GH has other great effects on the body other than muscle building that IGF-1 does not. Doesn't GH promote and regenerate healthier skin? That's a huge plus after looking at some of the bad skin BB's I've seen.

l3 IGF-1 is basically a shortcut to the magic GH gives you at month 3 or so. I think most people will be cycling l3 IGF1 - 30 on 30 off eventually. It really makes more sense to me cuz you can setup your cycle without waiting for GH levels to build up enough for your liver to release elevated levels of IGF-1.

Please correct me if I'm wrong with my opinion, thanks.

----------


## znak

> Great info here. Im wondering after you go off HGH how long do the results stay with you. Of course following clean diet/fitness. Being female and almost 50 Im seriously considering it.


I have been off for over six months. Without exaggerating, I added muscle fiber that allowed me to put on another ten pounds on my last cycle. Now, that might not be earth-shattering news for a twenty five year old guy doing a cycle, but I am very, very happy since I am well trained 50+ man over 210 lbs at about 10% bf.

Diet and training are my lifestyle, they really are a big part of "who I am". HGH gave me a chance to cut up and add quality muscle in a way that I have not seen happen with my body in the last twenty years. It really is amazing stuff -- IF your have your diet and training in control and you are on the "older" side like me.

----------


## Seattle Junk

> I have been off for over six months. Without exaggerating, I added muscle fiber that allowed me to put on another ten pounds on my last cycle. Now, that might not be earth-shattering news for a twenty five year old guy doing a cycle, but I am very, very happy since I am well trained 50+ man over 210 lbs at about 10% bf.
> 
> Diet and training are my lifestyle, they really are a big part of "who I am". HGH gave me a chance to cut up and add quality muscle in a way that I have not seen happen with my body in the last twenty years. It really is amazing stuff -- IF your have your diet and training in control and you are on the "older" side like me.


That's awesome znak. I said this in a post last week. I believe we will see the first fully active 100 year old person in our lifetime. This will be due to HRT therapy, proper diet, training and lifestyle. I believe this person will look like they're in their 60's or maybe younger? Cool stuff and very promising data being gathered right here.

----------


## ***xxx***

> That's awesome znak. I said this in a post last week. I believe we will see the first fully active 100 year old person in our lifetime. This will be due to HRT therapy, proper diet, training and lifestyle. I believe this person will look like they're in their 60's or maybe younger? Cool stuff and very promising data being gathered right here.



if hrt will have positive long term effects, and that s not proven untill now...and they suppose the opposite so it s more likely that u will be a good looking but dead 70 year old...

----------


## znak

> if hrt will have positive long term effects, and that s not proven untill now...and they suppose the opposite so it s more likely that u will be a good looking but dead 70 year old...


Ah, there is an optimist in every group. For me to be good looking, but dead at seventy, I will have to get good looking first!

----------


## BuildaBeast

znak:

Did you make up your own cycle for 6 months or did the HRT doc give you the advice? Also I seen someone post about pct. Did you do any pct?

----------


## Muscle_Maniac

Have you noticed your bones and cartilage growing/getting thicker?

----------


## znak

I did not do any pct after my hgh cycle and at 2iu ed I certainly did not get any noticable bone or cartilege growth. You have got to do a lot more to get the "jaw".

----------


## Muscle_Maniac

well, its not the jaw, i was wondering about, but just ur bone and cratilage mass, overall in ur body. i mean, i thought it was supposed to make it bigger and thicker.

----------


## znak

> well, its not the jaw, i was wondering about, but just ur bone and cratilage mass, overall in ur body. i mean, i thought it was supposed to make it bigger and thicker.


There was no noticable change in my bones. What was noticable and still freaks me out was the fact that I clearly added muscle fiber. I mean when I did another cycle it was better than the first time. Literally explosive, quality growth.

----------


## needle

Im just curious what were the total gains from the cycle of hgh? Im confused on when you started the AAS, was this after you stoped the HGH? or after the 3rd month of hgh?

----------


## G-13

great post..keep us updated

----------


## bigbouncinballs

great read

----------


## znak

> Im just curious what were the total gains from the cycle of hgh? Im confused on when you started the AAS, was this after you stoped the HGH? or after the 3rd month of hgh?


Really hard to say what the total gains were from the hgh only, since I did hgh cycle-- operation-- hgh-- AAS cycle. After the hgh, I was up about 10 lbs of SUPER lean mass. I mean really ripped mass. Then I did an AAS cycle and put on another 15 and kept ten. The hgh really prepares your body to take on more mass, much more than a massive AAS cycle. You literally have new cells to jack up.

----------


## johnsomebody

Hey, if you've gained a lot since a year ago, you should put up a new pic! Your last one is over a year ago, looks like.

----------


## Booz

very good read znak,am researchin hgh myself and this thread was very informative indeed.thanx!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## needle

Thanks for the info that helped alot!!!

----------


## playerturbo

Hey Guys, Where do you all usually purchase your golds from ? I just came across this site playerturbo and bought some golds and i realise they also have a price beating service to beat whichever site who is cheaper than theirs by 5% which i would like to take advantage of. So i can get the cheapest gold on the market and their fast and good service on top of that. Thanks for your help in advance.

you also can contact them via:
ICQ：108239029 
AIM：gilssales 
YAHOO：sellgilstoyou 
MSN：[email protected] 
network games： US WOW ; EURO WOW ; FFXI ; DAoC ; EQ2 ; Guild Wars ; Eve online ; Matrix and so on or Power Leveling .
playerturbo

----------


## neverfail

This was a very interesting thread. Congrats on the success of your HGH run Znak. It makes me want to gather more info on the prospects of HRT. I'm 32 and although I wouldn't be a prime candidate today, time flies and soon I will be. Great info thanks............nf

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Bump

----------


## Keep It Coming

Great thread, always nice to see such great results! 

I just started HGH (Serostim) last night, doing 6mg EOD on top of Test, deca , and Oxandralone. Starting to get pretty big.

----------


## Slic4788

All I wanna know is, is that YOU in the avatar Znak?  :What?:

----------


## Sayker

> Great thread, always nice to see such great results! 
> 
> I just started HGH (Serostim) last night, doing 6mg EOD on top of Test, deca, and Oxandralone. Starting to get pretty big.


Im not sure if thats the most effective way to be takin your GH. Somebody feel free to correct me if Im wrong becuase I am somewhat new to this game, but if you're takin 6 Every Other Day I think your best bet would be to take 1.5 IU twice Each Day instead, same amount of IU's as the way you are currently takin but much more effective. Maybe your goals are different than most peoples though and I just havent read about anyone takin GH in that fashion. Also 6 mg of serostim? Do you mean 6 IU's... like I said Im new so I could have this all wrong, but I know alot of people make mistakes with thsi stuff so Im just tryin to help you out if I am wrong sorry.

----------


## Keep It Coming

> Im not sure if thats the most effective way to be takin your GH. Somebody feel free to correct me if Im wrong becuase I am somewhat new to this game, but if you're takin 6 Every Other Day I think your best bet would be to take 1.5 IU twice Each Day instead, same amount of IU's as the way you are currently takin but much more effective. Maybe your goals are different than most peoples though and I just havent read about anyone takin GH in that fashion. Also 6 mg of serostim? Do you mean 6 IU's... like I said Im new so I could have this all wrong, but I know alot of people make mistakes with thsi stuff so Im just tryin to help you out if I am wrong sorry.


Yeah, it's confusing... I hadn't really ever heard about IU's until reading about it here... always did everything by the metric system. (e.g. ml, mg, etc.) The vial comes with 6 mg of Serostim, (which acording to my calculations is 18 IU's) to which I ad 1 ml sterile water. After consulting some of my extra large bodybuilder friends I will be splitting that into 3 injections, and use 1 of those every night. That will deliver 6 IU's a day. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong) That said, I do know people who do a 6mg vial a day.I'll start this new way with the three injections and see what happens. I'm working on before and after pics to check progress.

----------


## Sayker

> Yeah, it's confusing... I hadn't really ever heard about IU's until reading about it here... always did everything by the metric system. (e.g. ml, mg, etc.) The vial comes with 6 mg of Serostim, (which acording to my calculations is 18 IU's) to which I ad 1 ml sterile water. After consulting some of my extra large bodybuilder friends I will be splitting that into 3 injections, and use 1 of those every night. That will deliver 6 IU's a day. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong) That said, I do know people who do a 6mg vial a day.I'll start this new way with the three injections and see what happens. I'm working on before and after pics to check progress.


Ok that sounds alot better, only thing I still see is the 6IU's all at once, most people seem to be splittin that up into 3 twice a day.

----------


## Keep It Coming

> Ok that sounds alot better, only thing I still see is the 6IU's all at once, most people seem to be splittin that up into 3 twice a day.


I've heard that too, but have also talked to people who've been on it for quite a while and they said their doc's told them that the way the body uses it it's ok to take it once a day or eod and it will have the same "bio-availability". I'm assuming that means the body will use what it can when it needs it and it won't matter taking it within a larger window than twice a day. Again, this is second hand info, so am taking it with a grain of salt! (hey, I'm a skeptic, what can I say) I figure the least amount of sticks with the needle the better!

----------


## znak

> All I wanna know is, is that YOU in the avatar Znak?


Yes. Here is another. Before you start flaming, bear in mind that I am 53 and old enough to be your father.  :LOL:

----------


## Keep It Coming

> Yes. Here is another. Before you start flaming, bear in mind that I am 53 and old enough to be your father.


I hope my body looks that good at your age! Nice!

----------


## Seattle Junk

> Yes. Here is another. Before you start flaming, bear in mind that I am 53 and old enough to be your father.


Looking good stud.....

----------


## oldman

> Yes. Here is another. Before you start flaming, bear in mind that I am 53 and old enough to be your father.



Holy crap that is fantastic. Before I enlarged the pic I thought yeah right that is him!! But you look great of course from a clinical standpoint  :Wink/Grin:  

I am on Gh on a 6 month stint and I hope I see results even half as good as you.

Thanks for posting this gives me hope.

Do you have a before picture so we can compare?


Oldman

----------


## rodge

very impressive znak,great work.

-rodge

----------


## Fit2bLarge

holy grandpa! man, you look very solid at your age. do you mind me asking at what age you started adding aas and hgh?

----------


## Jerzey

Very impressive, you look great!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## znak

> Holy crap that is fantastic. Before I enlarged the pic I thought yeah right that is him!! But you look great of course from a clinical standpoint  
> 
> I am on Gh on a 6 month stint and I hope I see results even half as good as you.
> 
> Thanks for posting this gives me hope.
> 
> Do you have a before picture so we can compare?
> 
> 
> Oldman


Here is a picture from three years ago

----------


## oldman

You looks like you were already fairly lean but there is a huge difference in the size and shape of your arms.


Good job.

----------


## znak

> You looks like you were already fairly lean but there is a huge difference in the size and shape of your arms.
> 
> 
> Good job.


You can't see my engineer's gut under the tank top, but I was like a straw with an olive stuck in the middle. I was 185 lbs at about 22% bf and am now about 225 lbs at something like 12%. 

Two years natty, one year with two aas cycles and one hgh cycle. I really firmly believe that I got good results because I had seriously plateaued natty. 

HGH is really heaven sent for old(er) people.

----------


## thekidd

Hey znak..

I'm just wondering how tall you are because I am 5'5" at 18 years old and haven't grown since I was 15. I am a boxer and would love to cut bf% (I'm about 20% now) and grow taller...Do you think my insurance will cover me???

----------


## Keep It Coming

> Hey znak..
> 
> I'm just wondering how tall you are because I am 5'5" at 18 years old and haven't grown since I was 15. I am a boxer and would love to cut bf% (I'm about 20% now) and grow taller...Do you think my insurance will cover me???


My sister was on it for growth reasons, my understanding is that you have already hit the age where your bones have stopped growing and your plates have sealed. I doubt insurance would cover it, you wouldn't get taller probably just more muscular.

Anyone else agree?

----------


## thekidd

No way... males grow until 21 years old... however, females stop growing before 18

----------


## znak

> Hey znak..
> 
> I'm just wondering how tall you are because I am 5'5" at 18 years old and haven't grown since I was 15. I am a boxer and would love to cut bf% (I'm about 20% now) and grow taller...Do you think my insurance will cover me???


I am 6'1". 

At 18, I would use hgh only under a doctor's supervision. Careful Bro, you only get one body and it has to last you your whole life. I am living, breathing proof that there is life after the age of fifty. Be smart. Get medical advice.

----------


## Forkin Luzr

I'll throw in my 2 cents, for the old farts, who are looking at HGH as a long term supplement, as oppossed to a cycle.

First, kudos to all the people who helped me through the maze of info which allowed me to make an informed decision on HGH. I ended up ordering 1000 I.U.'s of Jin. 

I'm a 47 year old male in good shape. Cardio nut, not much into weights. Cardio is always done under resistance, i.e. 90 minutes on a Step Mill with 5 to 8lb weights in each hand, maintaining a 155 bpm avg. heart rate. 5 to 6 days a week.

I started at 1 I.U. a day, and upped it to 1.5 I.U. after about 30 days. At first, nothing, then subtle improvements. I do seem to sleep better (that's relative because I've always been an insomniac), but better. Joint pain has declined. Remarkably, my energy level has not increased during workout, in fact, it almost seems tougher.

I've put on about 20 lbs. I'm just over 6'1". Went from about 170lbs. to almost 190lbs. Remarkably, my 34" pants still fit the same. I don't look heavier, I just look "thicker" or "more dense" (no cerebral commentary please). The biggest draw back has been mid section water weight.

Now let me qualify. I am a big beer drinker. Always have been. And I'm not talking Bud Light. I'm talking hand crafted, heavy ales. I have a Home Tapper so I can buy it by the keg. I know, I know, empty calories pure carbs, why do you think I do 90 minutes of cardio 6 times a week. Never been a heavy eater, but since starting HGH, my appetite has increased markedly.

So, here's the take away: Increased mass without increased inches. Better sleep, less joint pain. Downside: Problematic water retention around the midsection, despite relatively high doses of prescription diuretics for blood pressure. Eleveated heart rate and blood pressure. Offset by the diuretics to a degree, but clearly onset started with HGH.

Bottom Line: I'm a little conflicted. I feel better. I've clearly added mass without inches. I sleep better. My water retention is very high, even after 60 days, and with diuretics (and I'm not giving up the beer, it's a "quality of life" issue). So I'm not sure I look better. In fact, I may look a bit puffier around the middle, however, my father saw me recently and asked if I'd had "work done" because my face looked so lean. BP and HR are a battle now with HGH. Workouts may be less rewarding because I quickly reach 155 to 160 BPM, and then hold it there, so the exertion it takes to get there is clearly lower.

Unfortunately, I can't speak to the "sexual enhancements" purported because my wife is recovering from a series of debilitating surgeries, and we're just not back there yet (and, yes, she's getting 1 IU per day for recovery and reconstruction purposes, courtesy of Dr. Me) 

Anyway, I'm going to stick with it as an anti-aging program and see where the next 3 to 6 months take me. I'll let you folks know.

In closing, let me say I know I'm not a body builder, nor will I become one. I pride myself on being a very fit 47 year old male who doesn't believe that "age" and "gracefully" should be used together. I couldn't have found the info, insight, and guidance I needed to start HGH therapy without this board. This thread, in particular was quite helpful in "getting me off the dime".

So thanks to all the folks who contribute. You make a difference!

----------


## Booz

are you usin t3?

----------


## Forkin Luzr

Yes. Use T3 (enhancer), in the morning on an empty stomach. Diuretic and aspirin in A.M. as well. Glucosamine/ chondroitin, MSM, and an anti-oxidant cardiac formula, and 2nd diuretic in the P.M.

However, just ordered a different brand of T3 (enhancer) with some alleged test enhancers, too. Think it's called Nitro T3. See if it steps things up a bit.

I'm not sophisticated enough to do the cycles folks here do, so I'm pretty much relying on HGH shots and oral supplements.

----------


## Kale

Bump this thread for new HGH users. I am 51 and going to start my first six month cycle next week

----------


## Ufa

If you use a diuretic you might consider adding zinc.

----------


## Triposinator

I'm 50, 5' 9" started hgh at 192 pounds, and 13% body fat.

I'm now in my 12th week of Jins. Started at 2IU/day, then gradually got to 4IU about week six. I've been at 4IU. No AAS, etc.

Running clean diet, 2,800+/- cals a day and 200-250gr of protien.

My results: 
Dropped about 3mm of abdominal fat. All other areas I track (use 7 point measurement system) are steady. Gained about 5 pounds, which I think is ALL water. No strength gains whatsoever.

Old, persistent areas of tendonitis, left elbow and right delt, which I've lived with for years are gone now.

I sweat like hell during my workout, much heavier than before. 

Some signs of edema in my hands, particularly when I make a fist.

At this point I'm not judging any of this to be above or below my expectations. I'm holding out for week 27, and I'll decide if this was worth it or not.

----------


## znak

> Bump this thread for new HGH users. I am 51 and going to start my first six month cycle next week


What dosage are you planning?

At 51, check your bp pretty often in the first month or so.

Keep us posted.

----------


## Kale

> What dosage are you planning?
> 
> At 51, check your bp pretty often in the first month or so.
> 
> Keep us posted.


I started on Monday at 2 iu's 5 on 2 off. I am towards the end of an AAS cycle right now so my BP is already up for me at around 144/79 I am normally 115/68 when not cycling and just cruising. I have had two HGH shots already and I know it cant kick in yet but I am starving all the time as of this morning. I love the Placebo  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## fred9

> I started on Monday at 2 iu's 5 on 2 off. I am towards the end of an AAS cycle right now so my BP is already up for me at around 144/79 I am normally 115/68 when not cycling and just cruising. I have had two HGH shots already and I know it cant kick in yet but I am starving all the time as of this morning. I love the Placebo


lol palcebo rocks...

at 51 u really must like the results u get from the hgh...keep us updated

----------


## Kale

> lol palcebo rocks...
> 
> at 51 u really must like the results u get from the hgh...keep us updated


Well we will see. I dont want to hijack Znak's great thread so keep on eye on this thread and I will update you all there http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=238312

----------


## kesam1

Great thread, a lot of research done in one easy read. 
Many Thanks

----------


## rmc3402

I think this is the best thread I have read in any forum!! Great info, can I ask; how you are doing and if you have lost anything including muscle loss, concentration, confidence, skin thickness and tone, and the sense of well being? How long has it been from the time you stopped HGH? Again, Congrats to all your achievements!!

----------


## Sunshine21

I am a 25 year old female who is very very very interested in GH especially after reading this 5 page thread.. lol But I am not familiar with all of the terms and abbreviations everyone uses. I really want to use this for shedding fat and pounds away. 

***edited***, what kind should I buy, do I need to take other stuff with the GH and how many IU's (not sure what that stands for) would I take? I hope someone can answer these questions. Not sure if it matters but I am 5'2" 145 lbs. (I've gained 25 pounds in the past few years and I am so unhappy with my appearance.) Any answers will be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks

----------


## sheltonn

Did you have kids? You probably need to get your thyroid checked first. Your metabolism doesn't go through major changes without a cause.

----------


## Sunshine21

> Did you have kids? You probably need to get your thyroid checked first. Your metabolism doesn't go through major changes without a cause.


No I haven't.. I guess I should huh? Thanks

----------


## eisenmench

I used to get HiGH, now I'm HuGH with HGH

----------


## znak

> I am a 25 year old female who is very very very interested in GH especially after reading this 5 page thread.. lol But I am not familiar with all of the terms and abbreviations everyone uses. I really want to use this for shedding fat and pounds away. 
> 
> ***edited***, what kind should I buy, do I need to take other stuff with the GH and how many IU's (not sure what that stands for) would I take? I hope someone can answer these questions. Not sure if it matters but I am 5'2" 145 lbs. (I've gained 25 pounds in the past few years and I am so unhappy with my appearance.) Any answers will be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks


Let's start at the beginning.

HGH is a VERY expensive way to shed fat unless you have other goals, such as toning, impoving skin, etc. 

Even with HGH, serious cardio is needed to shed fat. HGH is not a diet pill.

Losing 25 pounds is a VERY reasonable goal. It will take about 4-6 months.

What is your training background? How much cardio are you doing and what does your diet look like?

If you give me these answers, I would love to help you.

----------


## Sunshine21

> Let's start at the beginning.
> 
> HGH is a VERY expensive way to shed fat unless you have other goals, such as toning, impoving skin, etc. 
> 
> Even with HGH, serious cardio is needed to shed fat. HGH is not a diet pill.
> 
> Losing 25 pounds is a VERY reasonable goal. It will take about 4-6 months.
> 
> What is your training background? How much cardio are you doing and what does your diet look like?
> ...


I know it is expensive and takes 6 months or longer. I am ready to drop the money on it and spend the time. 

I do need to lose the 25 pounds and tone my legs, abs and arms. (My stomach and legs is where my most fat is)

My cardio is slim to none (I would work on the eliptical for 45 mins with little resistance then run on the treadmil for 15-20 mins at a jog pace for about 2 months @ 4 times a week and I tightened up a little but didn't see any weight loss) 

I eat 4 times a day. I am a teacher so I really don't have access to make food. I eat bfast, snack, lunch and dinner. I am not the healthiest eater. My way of thinking is the less I eat then I'll lose eight. But I also proved that wrong as well. lol

I also have a question about the HGH or Anavar .. If I am on birth control would I still be able to take it??

----------


## znak

> I know it is expensive and takes 6 months or longer. I am ready to drop the money on it and spend the time. 
> 
> I do need to lose the 25 pounds and tone my legs, abs and arms. (My stomach and legs is where my most fat is)
> 
> My cardio is slim to none (I would work on the eliptical for 45 mins with little resistance then run on the treadmil for 15-20 mins at a jog pace for about 2 months @ 4 times a week and I tightened up a little but didn't see any weight loss) 
> 
> I eat 4 times a day. I am a teacher so I really don't have access to make food. I eat bfast, snack, lunch and dinner. I am not the healthiest eater. My way of thinking is the less I eat then I'll lose eight. But I also proved that wrong as well. lol
> 
> I also have a question about the HGH or Anavar.. If I am on birth control would I still be able to take it??


Do cardio for 45 minutes three times a week. Keep at it for a month or two to rev up your system.

It is not how much you eat, but what you eat. In this thread I post a typical day for me (200+ pound male), your selection should be close, but portions smaller.

Once you are up and running with your cardio and your diet (and feeling good), start with 1 iu ed Mon-Fri and take weekend off. If you are not rev'ed up and you body ready to suck the stuff in, hgh will be pretty much a waste.

This worked for my wife AND her 70 year old mother. I am not kidding.

This is actual experience, not something that I read or heard.

You can do it. Start now.

----------


## Sunshine21

> Do cardio for 45 minutes three times a week. Keep at it for a month or two to rev up your system.
> 
> It is not how much you eat, but what you eat. In this thread I post a typical day for me (200+ pound male), your selection should be close, but portions smaller.
> 
> Once you are up and running with your cardio and your diet (and feeling good), start with 1 iu ed Mon-Fri and take weekend off. If you are not rev'ed up and you body ready to suck the stuff in, hgh will be pretty much a waste.
> 
> This worked for my wife AND her 70 year old mother. I am not kidding.
> 
> This is actual experience, not something that I read or heard.
> ...


Thank you!! I really appreciate your help. I will try this out.  :Smilie:

----------


## Vincent

Znak, Im om my third week of 2.5 iu day 6/1 schedule and I gained about 8lbs of water weight especially in my face. Sleepy all the time all the signs ( morning wood dreams) When will the water retention go down? Somotropin pharmacy compounded hgh. 100% real Please help. Also will armidex help with the water retention?

----------


## znak

> Znak, Im om my third week of 2.5 iu day 6/1 schedule and I gained about 8lbs of water weight especially in my face. Sleepy all the time all the signs ( morning wood dreams) When will the water retention go down? Somotropin pharmacy compounded hgh. 100% real Please help. Also will armidex help with the water retention?



Did this sort itself out for you? You certainly asked it enough times.

----------


## johnq

good post. im 6 weeks into hgh coarse cant wait untill week 16.

----------


## Benches505

> Znak, Im om my third week of 2.5 iu day 6/1 schedule and I gained about 8lbs of water weight especially in my face. Sleepy all the time all the signs ( morning wood dreams) When will the water retention go down? Somotropin pharmacy compounded hgh. 100% real Please help. Also will armidex help with the water retention?



Vincent you are out of control brother!

----------


## Vincent

stupid computer jammed up on me bro. Maybe too much ECA stack !!!!lol

----------


## znak

^^^^

----------


## olr77

I used to run half marathons and never had any trouble with my weight. Had a car wreck 2 years ago, had to have knee surgery etc.... put on about 40 lbs due to not really being mobile. Here is the thing... i have read every post in this thread and you guys really seem to know whats going on... so I need some advice. I need to shed as much weight as possible between now and the first of the year. I have been cleared by my dr to run again. I am putting in 4 miles a day 6 days a week right now and a weight routine 4 times a week
on top of that. 
I just bought 100 iu of Saizen... can u give me a heads up of what my dosage should be as well as how much its going to help my cause. Im just looking to shed weight and lean out, not looking to add alot of mass. Oh and i am eating clean, 6 small meals a day. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## ***xxx***

even if u take only 2 iu per day and weekend off you would need an extra 160iu too make a cycle.

btw how old are u and what are your stats? 

and you might want to open your own thread and not hijack this one ;-)

----------


## olr77

Im not trying to Hijack this thread, i wanted to post in this here because it seems like this one thread is filled with people that know exactly whats going on with what I am trying to do...... So sorry znack i wasn't trying to step on toes, just trying to get info. I have another 200 IU coming so the cycle is no prob.
I am 28 years old, I am 6'5 and I am currently at 280 lbs. I seem to look my best at about 235 to 240 because i am so tall and naturally big. I have been dropping around 1 lbs a day through diet and rigorous excercise so i have got my metabolism cranked again, i just want to be really lean and really cut.

Have any of u guys used Somataxin? This stuff seems to be in abundance but i cant find any place where people say its great or its crap :Smilie:

----------


## ***xxx***

> Im not trying to Hijack this thread, i wanted to post in this here because it seems like this one thread is filled with people that know exactly whats going on with what I am trying to do...... So sorry znack i wasn't trying to step on toes, just trying to get info. I have another 200 IU coming so the cycle is no prob.
> I am 28 years old, I am 6'5 and I am currently at 280 lbs. I seem to look my best at about 235 to 240 because i am so tall and naturally big. I have been dropping around 1 lbs a day through diet and rigorous excercise so i have got my metabolism cranked again, i just want to be really lean and really cut.
> 
> Have any of u guys used Somataxin? This stuff seems to be in abundance but i cant find any place where people say its great or its crap


sorry, never used that stuff. it s a generic chines gh so actually it s a gamble...

----------


## znak

> So sorry znack i wasn't trying to step on toes, just trying to get info. )


Only thing that gets to me is when people spell my name wrong.  :0icon Pissedoff:  

Znak

----------


## plzr8

> Only thing that gets to me is when people spell my name wrong.  
> 
> Znak


back from vacation bro?

----------


## combatstang

Spot injections reduce in that area more?

very confusing;.. so if u start shooting in the love handels they will go down?

----------


## znak

> back from vacation bro?


Yes, and what a beautiful thing it is. 

Cruise = food = more f***ing cardio.

Feeling good, feeling healthy and ready to get back down to putting on some meat.

Life is good.

----------


## ***xxx***

any updates?

----------


## znak

> any updates?


I have been off hgh for three months now. No TRT, not nothing. I feel good, am more lethargic than before (low test will do that for you), but look and feel pretty good. My weight stabilized at 207 lbs, which is good for me adn should answer any questions if you keep hgh gains. The short answer is "yes". 

My lifts are way down, but I look very vascular, so life is good.

I am working with my doctor to figure out the cholesterol, testosterone , BP triangle for my body at my age... I feel a cycle coming.

----------


## vitor

Znak-Do you feel like GH has created some hyperplasmia for you?(new muscle cells)
In a way that you have increased your genetics? (If you where to go natrual for a while you would be on a higher level than if you had never used gh...)

----------


## znak

> Znak-Do you feel like GH has created some hyperplasmia for you?(new muscle cells)
> In a way that you have increased your genetics? (If you where to go natrual for a while you would be on a higher level than if you had never used gh...)


There is no doubt that I have increased my genetics. I am over fifty and in the course of seven years went from 155 lbs and about 15% BF to almost 210 and about 10%. I think that if I were twenty or even thirty, I could have done it natty, but the hgh clearly helped me.

I have posted over and over and over again that the biggest factor was hard work. I don't want to toot my own horn, but I am a fu<king animal in the gym. I am a triple type a personality and go for it when I decide to do something.

Without that I could have jammed a gram of test into my butt every week and taken hgh by the quart and would have still been a scrawny, pot bellied old dude.

HGH was an excellent tool, but not the means to make changes.

----------


## jerseyboy

I feel gh took me to a whole new level. Not so much in size but def, in BF percentage. I look bigger now that I'm leaner and I finally got the V shape by losing the lower back fat that plagued me for years. I turn 37 this week and people still swear I'm 10 years younger. I have people asking my 13 year old daughter if I'm her brother. I've done gh up to 20iu's a day along with IGF and slin and I don't see any noticeable evidence of hyperplasia. I'm sure it happens but obviously must it be done in amounts that I can't afford. In my opinion you can't beat a good cycle of test, tren and masteron for good quality size. The gh just helps bring it all together.

----------


## scrillaman

sorry, just curious, im a noob. whats the price in the states? i live in England, i have no hope in hell. so anyone care to shed some light?

----------


## jrmy

hey man,congrats on all of your success.if i may ask,how old are you,and what anabolic cycles have u done in the past??

----------


## Jeff1

I cant wait to try it myself

----------


## Chuck_R

This thread isn't the most recent, last significant post was in Nov.

----------


## znak

Well Bros here is a long due update.

When I started this cycle four years ago, I knew almost nothing about HGH. In the last four years, I have had personal experience (which I have logged on threads on this site) and have done a lot of reading. 

The million dollar question for almost everyone on this site is: how long will I keep my gains?

My life went through a lot of changes in the last four years and for an entire series of reasons, I am not able to work out as hard or as religiously as I did when I posted most of this thread. 

The good news is that the dicipline and diet I put in place to make the gains I did, remain pretty much in place--- don't eat sugar, don't over eat, fruits, veggies, etc. 

The better news is that the muscle fiber built using hgh remains. My base weight went from about 170 to 190 with safe and sane use of hgh. 

Even when I was working out 5x a week with a gonzo partner, I was never a freak, but now instead of looking "thin" I look atheletic.

And if hgh ever become as available as it should be, I want to be the poster boy!

----------


## Mr.Clean69

Nice.......... dam 4 years

----------


## JaredLean

Hey Znak,

Great thread, tons of usable info.

But one thing totally stood out to me.

When you began using HGH all the way through the cycle you were totally stoked about it and singing its praises.

But as time went on after the cycle was over, you being downplaying it and acting like its was about as big of a deal as a new pair of shoes. 

Do you realize this happened and have any idea or comments why?

----------


## znak

> Hey Znak,
> 
> Great thread, tons of usable info.
> 
> But one thing totally stood out to me.
> 
> When you began using HGH all the way through the cycle you were totally stoked about it and singing its praises.
> 
> But as time went on after the cycle was over, you being downplaying it and acting like its was about as big of a deal as a new pair of shoes. 
> ...


I think that I was really blown away at first because I am igf-1 deficient and the effect of upping my level had a profound effect. I was also very amazed with the results of my first AAS cycle with hgh. The synergy is amazing.

As time went on, it was not until a cycle that the effects were so pronounced. Thus, you see me "cool off" because it really does not have that WHAM effect that test does or the killer combination of AAS and HGH together.

I can tell you that I look good, feel great and am in my mid-fifties, my body looks thirty, my skin looks 40 (too much sun) and I have the energy of a teenager.

It is an amazing tool, but it cannot be the weapon in your arsenal-- you need a good diet, solid work out, and religiously go to the gym. Then it will add to the quality of life, it will not knock your socks off like a deca /test cycle.

----------


## JaredLean

Thanks for the quick reply.

I am 28 and looking to get my levels tested, and hopefully get on GH at a very low dose 2-4ui probably for the rest of my life.

I have read to many unbiased testimonials and read so much research that I finally feel comfortable that it is the thing to do if you can afford it.

I will be using it for the anti aging properties and maybe some of the fat loss benefits.

Any thoughts?

----------


## ***xxx***

> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> I am 28 and looking to get my levels tested, and hopefully get on GH at a very low dose 2-4ui probably for the rest of my life.


2-4 iu is no low dose. anti aging would be anything arounf 0,5iu-1,5-iu max.

----------


## JaredLean

I may start there and most likely keep it there ( 1 - 1.5). Im 6'4" 240 so that would prob be appropriate for anti aging w/ no sides.

Have you heard of anyone taking that amount? Ive never done juice and dont have expectations of getting huge on it. Im naturally muscular but also carry fat easily.

----------


## ftony

> I may start there and most likely keep it there ( 1 - 1.5). Im 6'4" 240 so that would prob be appropriate for anti aging w/ no sides.
> 
> Have you heard of anyone taking that amount? Ive never done juice and dont have expectations of getting huge on it. Im naturally muscular but also carry fat easily.


I did 2ius 5 days on and 2 off for 1 year.I made permanant gains (small gains,but magnified with next cycle)changed my body composition a great deal...I wish i could get back on it as im about to start pct but its to dam expensive now.

----------


## JaredLean

Cool - Ive heard that a lot.

The thing is, I know this is steroid forum, but why does everyone want to get on some kind of juice after the hgh.

Im naturally muscular and dont really care that much about putting on huge gains. 

Anyway, Its always interesting to hear from guys who took or are taking that low dose or are my age. Thanks

----------


## ftony

> Cool - Ive heard that a lot.
> 
> The thing is, I know this is steroid forum, but why does everyone want to get on some kind of juice after the hgh.
> 
> Im naturally muscular and dont really care that much about putting on huge gains. 
> 
> Anyway, Its always interesting to hear from guys who took or are taking that low dose or are my age. Thanks


I started to use it to maintain gains (in pct) while I was recovering from a long cycle .After noticing I kept 85-90% of my gains I continued it for the entire year not needing to cycle again that year,the following year when I did another cycle, my gains were even better.I post cycle again with it(hgh) that time for only 3 months because that's all I had.I love the stuff!!

----------


## JaredLean

ftony - thats pretty rad

I personally think I would have my desirable body just by loosing body fat and keeping the muscle I have.

How much HGH were you taking, what is your weight, and how old are you?

----------


## ftony

> ftony - thats pretty rad
> 
> I personally think I would have my desirable body just by loosing body fat and keeping the muscle I have.
> 
> How much HGH were you taking, what is your weight, and how old are you?


for the most part i was doing 2ius 5 days on 2 days off,however on those days when i was able to tear myself apart with a good workout session i would take 4ius, but i wouldnt go by that. 2ius 5 days on 2 off is for the most part what i did. i was 35 at the time,i am 6-0 235-240 dont know my body fat but im not at all fat...just a side note,i look younger than i am not sure if it is from the hgh but i can say i believe so.

----------


## JaredLean

Anyone know how to get full access to the forums?

I cant message or anything and have been active for 3 days.

----------


## iagainsti

> Anyone know how to get full access to the forums?
> 
> I cant message or anything and have been active for 3 days.


I believe you need 25 posts before you get PM priviledges

----------


## iagainsti

> for the most part i was doing 2ius 5 days on 2 days off,however on those days when i was able to tear myself apart with a good workout session i would take 4ius, but i wouldnt go by that. 2ius 5 days on 2 off is for the most part what i did. i was 35 at the time,i am 6-0 235-240 dont know my body fat but im not at all fat...just a side note,i look younger than i am not sure if it is from the hgh but i can say i believe so.


Were you running US gh or chinese generic ? I just received 200iu of the chinese bluetops and was planning on running a 10 mo cycle @ 2iu 5on/2off week. Right now I only have 5mo worth but wanted to try it first before ordering more. Im 39 and just looking for fat loss and health benefits from it. From what I've read the generic isnt as strong so not sure what my results will be from just 2iu a day.

----------


## JaredLean

iagainsti Im interested in hearing how you like it.

Most guys up their dose past that and end up stacking juice on it.

----------


## Silver-Bolt

> Were you running US gh or chinese generic ? I just received 200iu of the chinese bluetops and was planning on running a 10 mo cycle @ 2iu 5on/2off week. Right now I only have 5mo worth but wanted to try it first before ordering more. Im 39 and just looking for fat loss and health benefits from it. From what I've read the generic isnt as strong so not sure what my results will be from just 2iu a day.


I too am using the Chinese blue tops. I am on about week 7 and having some results show. I am 44, 5-7 163 and 14% bf when I started. I started at 2iu/ed and worked up to my current 4iu. I plan to run the 4iu for a total of 6 months minimum. This is my first run at GH so I have nothing to compare it to. I can now see some significant fat loss and no loss of weight. That's a good thing. I am still not lifting as I am recooping from a torn bicep & surgery. Have not lifted since 4/29. That sucks but the GH is begining to bring out some definition that has been buried in blubber. With a little luck my Doc will clear me to lift at the end of August. I am not expecting to make huge gains in muscle but hoping for some increased definition and fat loss. Shooting for 7-8% bf. My blue tops are working but I have no idea how they compare to domestic GH.

----------


## iagainsti

> iagainsti Im interested in hearing how you like it.
> 
> Most guys up their dose past that and end up stacking juice on it.


I will glad to report back on how it goes. I just received my Bacteriostatic H20 and did my 1st injection about 10 mins ago. I know morning is best but couldnt wait that long  :7up:  Jared have no doubts, at the end of Sept I start a test/tren cycle, so I sould have 2 mo on just the hgh alone. I know thats not a lot time but hopefully I will see some progress from this alone. Im using the hgh as a bridge between my 2 yearly aas cycles.

----------


## iagainsti

> I too am using the Chinese blue tops. I am on about week 7 and having some results show. I am 44, 5-7 163 and 14% bf when I started. I started at 2iu/ed and worked up to my current 4iu. I plan to run the 4iu for a total of 6 months minimum. This is my first run at GH so I have nothing to compare it to. I can now see some significant fat loss and no loss of weight. That's a good thing. I am still not lifting as I am recooping from a torn bicep & surgery. Have not lifted since 4/29. That sucks but the GH is begining to bring out some definition that has been buried in blubber. With a little luck my Doc will clear me to lift at the end of August. I am not expecting to make huge gains in muscle but hoping for some increased definition and fat loss. Shooting for 7-8% bf. My blue tops are working but I have no idea how they compare to domestic GH.


Did you get any sides from the 2iu or the 4iu ? Lethargy, numb hands or aching joints ? Just curious what to expect. 

Sorry to hear about the torn bicep. Thats gotta suck bigtime !!!!

----------


## ftony

> Were you running US gh or chinese generic ? I just received 200iu of the chinese bluetops and was planning on running a 10 mo cycle @ 2iu 5on/2off week. Right now I only have 5mo worth but wanted to try it first before ordering more. Im 39 and just looking for fat loss and health benefits from it. From what I've read the generic isnt as strong so not sure what my results will be from just 2iu a day.


I actually was using compounded hgh US have a script,but cant afford it now that its no longer compounded here.My brother used the blue tops and from what i know, he has used both and told me the US stuff is alot better.Then again im sure your blue tops are better than my no tops.... :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## JaredLean

I like the sound of that gun that premixes the hgh in the device itself.

Are there any non US companies that make that type of system?

----------


## ftony

> Did you get any sides from the 2iu or the 4iu ? Lethargy, numb hands or aching joints ? Just curious what to expect. 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the torn bicep. Thats gotta suck bigtime !!!!


I did have some numbing in my hands,also my right knee bothered me a little.Its important to start out at a low dose and increase it over time say a week or so....(.5iu at a time)I started at 1iu then 1.5 then 2ui.

----------


## Silver-Bolt

> Did you get any sides from the 2iu or the 4iu ? Lethargy, numb hands or aching joints ? Just curious what to expect. 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the torn bicep. Thats gotta suck bigtime !!!!


I ran 2iu for 10-12 days with very little sides. Basically slept very good. Bumped up to 3iu for about a week with no real difference. Jumped to my current 4iu and had a few aches, sleep is awesome, my hands swell a little with intense cardio. I am also taking 10mg of ephedrine 4x a day and have no lethargy during the day.

----------


## JaredLean

Silver-Bolt, how old are you and what is your weight?

----------


## Silver-Bolt

> Silver-Bolt, how old are you and what is your weight?


44, 5-7, 163, 14% bf when I started.

----------


## nvrkuit1

Sure would be nice to find out more.

----------


## nvrkuit1

Znak,
R U still working out?

----------


## znak

Yep I work out 3-4X a week.

Like brushing my teeth.

----------


## shawno

Znak,

I just came across your log recently. Very nice.

What time of day did you inject?
I'm in my forties & don't think I'd want to mess with the one natural pulse during sleep, is this true?
Be interested in your opinion on this as most of what I read is by and/or for guys under 35.

thx
S.

----------


## znak

> Znak,
> 
> I just came across your log recently. Very nice.
> 
> What time of day did you inject?
> I'm in my forties & don't think I'd want to mess with the one natural pulse during sleep, is this true?
> Be interested in your opinion on this as most of what I read is by and/or for guys under 35.
> 
> thx
> S.


Typically, I do it in the AM when I get up. If I have a "senior moment", I do it later before my work out. I am normally naked standing in front of a mirror once a day and that is in the AM. Stuff is amazing. Too bad Bush killed it for most people's budgets. I have always bought anti-aging stuff, but it is not cheap.

----------


## supe3

znak, have you or would you post before and after photos?

----------


## mehogfan

What a great thread. Bump for it being over 7 years old and still semi active.

----------


## yusdel3192

hey guys I been taking a look at hgh and I saw that there are different kinds. Which is the best that you guys recommend?

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Welcome*
We are not to discuss "source" questions around here. *Please read the rules.* And please edit your post asking so as to stay out of trouble. 

*This thread is not that active right now*. So if you want to start a new one, please do. 

Hang and Welcome again.

----------


## Tattoo Mama

I have been take n Gh for a month an a half an I have not had any results... In fact I feel more bloated than ever. Does it work diff for women? I am taking 2 ui's a day am 36 an really do not eat very much...so I am feeling disappointed. I dont need fast results but would like to see something...any advise?



Thanks

----------


## justify

Are you taking for fat loss? 2iu's is kind of low.

----------


## Tattoo Mama

Yes..mainly just belly fat. I'm 5'6 and 135 but I like to drink beer so I've cut back increased the exercise an I'm afraid to take to much due to the side affects... I really just want to lean out. I was taken phentermine but it's hard to come buy an way over priced in Cali. What would u recommend for weight loss. I started with 1 ui an just increased a week ago.

----------


## jtuner77

3-5UI is normal for fat loss i have been told, the question is the quality and the legitamicy of your GH. If it aint med grade I heard it's just hoping and praying that it's decent or even works.

----------


## Tattoo Mama

It's the blue top generic from china...al tho I know that doesn't mean much. I have done alot of research an found that most of the questions I have about it being real have been correct for what I have including a preg test. Maybe I'm not take n enuff, I was just nervous about taking more bcuz it's my first time an I feel very bloated. That is a side affect but it really doesn't say if it subsides or not

----------


## justify

Preg test will only tell if it is hcg or not, There can be other stuff also in it . I started Serostim HGH last week and I am doing 2 shots of 2 ius in AM & early PM. You have to increase the dosage. I have read here in these forums that 4-5 Iu's is good dosage for fat loss and well being.

----------


## Just Startin

> By week twelve, the HGH was really working its magic and AAS launches it to the next level.
> 
> I got that number by looking around the board here and found that the the logic was to let the HGH have a chance to work in terms of strenght increase and then hit the hyperspace button. It also allows to adjust you dosage in the early game and identify the effect of each separately.


Hi Z,

I'm on my 3rd day of hgh (Saizen). I didn't get it from my doctor because, what do I tell him?

----------


## a_ahmed

i only read the few pages and since this is many many pages and wasnt stated in the beginning i am wondering what dose and dosing protocol did znak use?

----------


## Isma

Nice thread. Following.

----------


## sublyminal

Great thread! The proof is in the pudding.

----------


## Isma

> Hi Z,
> 
> I'm on my 3rd day of hgh (Saizen). I didn't get it from my doctor because, *what do I tell him*?


_I want a be the biggest guy in the world. Any problem doc?_  :Wink:

----------


## znak

I was using 2.0 ed and still continue to use to this day seven years later. I am a poster child for this product.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

znak...what are your long term results....I am very interested....

----------


## glover

Znak,
How is your skin now? Did it keep the youthfulness acquired from HGH?

----------


## Coolhand5599

bump

----------


## Razor

> Well Bros here is a long due update.
> 
> When I started this cycle four years ago, I knew almost nothing about HGH. In the last four years, I have had personal experience (which I have logged on threads on this site) and have done a lot of reading. 
> 
> The million dollar question for almost everyone on this site is: how long will I keep my gains?
> 
> My life went through a lot of changes in the last four years and for an entire series of reasons, I am not able to work out as hard or as religiously as I did when I posted most of this thread. 
> 
> The good news is that the dicipline and diet I put in place to make the gains I did, remain pretty much in place--- don't eat sugar, don't over eat, fruits, veggies, etc. 
> ...


I think I have had the same results as you too. I have gained 28lbs so far of gh and still going.
I think if you get to 200lbs and hold that for a few months you will hold it after you come off, just keep your calories up for a while after coming off.

----------


## Brohim

> I was using 2.0 ed and still continue to use to this day seven years later. I am a poster child for this product.


I have never heard of HGH that doesn't have to be put in the fridge. Do you still use this kind?

----------


## yannick35

This update is amazing, i will ask my medical doctor for 2 IU per day instead of 6IU my main goal is to repair ligament laxity, at 2IU i got better chance of getting a prec then at 6IU.

----------


## Dr Moose

OP, have u noticed any changes in ur bone structure? (longer face, wider frame, thicker hands, etc)

----------


## lovbyts

> OP, have u noticed any changes in ur bone structure? (longer face, wider frame, thicker hands, etc)




Really? Do you believe everything you read. Those even if true are the EXTREME cases and way over use/abuse.

----------


## znak

Obviously I did not purchase it all ahead of time. I keep it all in the fridge even before I constitute it. But buy within the expiration periods,

----------


## znak

> OP, have u noticed any changes in ur bone structure? (longer face, wider frame, thicker hands, etc)


No. I am using a very sane dosage and basically feel very good. I started this post 7 years ago. I am a lot older and have not had any side effects. 

Glover- my skin has aged, but I am seven years older. I went to a college reunion last year and look a LOT younger than almost everyone, BUT I eat clean, work out and sleep right. I do however look younger than my younger brother, but he lives in a beach town. Put it this way, I feel look and feel great. Would I start HGH today knowing what I know now? Yes. For sure.

----------


## Flier

> I have never heard of HGH that doesn't have to be put in the fridge. Do you still use this kind?


Somatropin don´t need refrigeration (prior to reconstitution)

----------


## Flier

znak, great thread!!

A shame there are not 2 of you, one on HGH, one not, so we can truly see the effects  :Smilie: 
I am currently on 3.3iu myself.

Everything we know, 2iu is not enough to cause an anabolic affect.
Sounds like you live a very healthy lifestyle, and work out religiously. It probably makes for the majority of your muscle gain.
You gained 20lbs, but you also did a AAS cycle (or more), so hard to say how the HGH has helped you gain lean mass.
Also to keep in mind for other readers is that you were IGF-1 deficient, and may have experienced a more dramatic result than others will.
Have you experienced any diabetic side effects at all? Have you tested your Glucose?

Hair. Do you have gray? How about your younger brother? (Result I heard from another HGH user)

----------


## lovbyts

znak,
Thank you for keeping this thread going and being one of the true life guinea pigs showing long term results. I'm sure you have noticed over the years how many members just disappear after a year or two and those are considered long term members.

----------


## znak

> znak, great thread!!
> 
> A shame there are not 2 of you, one on HGH, one not, so we can truly see the effects 
> I am currently on 3.3iu myself.
> 
> Everything we know, 2iu is not enough to cause an anabolic affect.
> Sounds like you live a very healthy lifestyle, and work out religiously. It probably makes for the majority of your muscle gain.
> You gained 20lbs, but you also did a AAS cycle (or more), so hard to say how the HGH has helped you gain lean mass.
> Also to keep in mind for other readers is that you were IGF-1 deficient, and may have experienced a more dramatic result than others will.
> ...


I do a full panel every quarter. My glucose can be high. I think it is mostly diet. My facial har is grey, my head hair is still blond. 

If you don't work out and live a more or less clean life style you can jam anything you want in your ass or your gut and it won't do shit. There is not such thing as a magic potion. 

HGH and sane AAS will give good solid results. 

I will say it until the cows come home: if you gain a pound a month after peaking you are doing very well. It takes 3-9 months of intense work to peak. 

I never jabber in the gym. I wear buds and pump the entire 45 minutes I am there.

Also, anyone that tells you that you can build doing 4 reps need to learn math. Work is weight x distance. Since distance is set by your body, the more weight you lift, the more work you do. 15 x 225 is a lot more than 3 x 305.

Muscle confusion is very important and negatives lead to the best growth if you have a partner. But people are looking for a quick fix, the answer is hard work. HGH and AAS are tools not magic,

----------


## znak

> znak,
> Thank you for keeping this thread going and being one of the true life guinea pigs showing long term results. I'm sure you have noticed over the years how many members just disappear after a year or two and those are considered long term members.


Thank bro

----------


## 1000_DaysAsTheLion

wow definitely getting on this when i get older!

----------


## Brohim

znak thanks for the great thread. what were your igf-1 level's before hgh and what were they while on? And what are they now?

----------


## znak

> znak thanks for the great thread. what were your igf-1 level's before hgh and what were they while on? And what are they now?


When I started it was 72, last test was 493. Bear in mind I am in my mid-50ies.

----------


## freshmaker

> When I started it was 72, last test was 493. Bear in mind I am in my mid-50ies.


That sounds like at least double the normal high end, possibly more, for your age. What level are and your dr. Shooting for? 

I ask because I'm 47 and I'm naturally above the high end at 337 or something. 

Knowing what you know, if you were me would you run a test cycle? 

Great thread. Fantastic resource - thank you!

----------


## znak

> That sounds like at least double the normal high end, possibly more, for your age. What level are and your dr. Shooting for? 
> 
> I ask because I'm 47 and I'm naturally above the high end at 337 or something. 
> 
> Knowing what you know, if you were me would you run a test cycle? 
> 
> Great thread. Fantastic resource - thank you!


Yes, I run test as TRT. I have to admit that I do bump up periodically above the 200 I am given, but typically only to 400. I also add anavar about once or twice a year. I would do it more often, but cholesterol is an issue for me.

----------


## freshmaker

> Yes, I run test as TRT. I have to admit that I do bump up periodically above the 200 I am given, but typically only to 400. I also add anavar about once or twice a year. I would do it more often, but cholesterol is an issue for me.


Ok, 200 a week?

Also, if you were me, would you try hgh given my levels - above norm for my age, but below a younger male. Doc has given me clearance to run a 6 month 2iu cycle.

----------


## Brohim

> Ok, 200 a week?
> 
> Also, if you were me, would you try hgh given my levels - above norm for my age, but below a younger male. Doc has given me clearance to run a 6 month 2iu cycle.


You don't need HGH If you are at 337. I am at 350 and 30 yo. People like the OP who are at 72 will notice the most benefit. You might benefit more from Test than HGH depending on your test level's.

----------


## freshmaker

> You don't need HGH If you are at 337. I am at 350 and 30 yo. People like the OP who are at 72 will notice the most benefit. You might benefit more from Test than HGH depending on your test level's.


I am on trt with 150mg test cup now. Having so much fun with it, looking to see what else to do.

----------


## Brohim

What were your baseline test number's? IMO if you are low and go back to normal range you will feel better. But if your normal IGF-1 level's are already high then taking HGH might not be a huge leap for you. It could be an expensive one though. Shortest cycles are usually 6 month's.

----------


## freshmaker

We are hijacking this thread - but free test was 3.7 pg/ml ref range of 6.8 - 21.5 and serum test was 214 ng/dl ref range 348-1197

Sorry about the hijack!

----------


## Malarone

Great thread!

I just started my first run of Hyge at 4iu's a day 6 days on 1 day off for one month and then switching to Serostim after for an additional 9 months while adding in Anavar starting month 2 of Sterostim. 

I love that you kept track of all your progress, goals and accolades. I just started keeping quite notes on my own progress and was pretty estatic to read all that you had to say over a course of - 7 years?!?

I'm 35 (Next week) and am looking to put on 15lbs within 10 months while balancing my diet with my lifting and cardio routines. Truly, all of your information proved invaluable. 

Thanks for taking the time to contribute such a wealth of data.

----------


## znak

Turned 60. Still on at 2iu 5 on, 2 off. Here is what I look like now. A little smaller. Hard to keep mass as you get older.

----------


## znak

Looking back if I could do it all over again and I was thirty, I would break down my health (trust me it is nice to get a reaction when I take my shirt off at my age ) it would be as follows:

70% Diet
20% Work out
5% AAS
5% hgh

The most important exercise that you can do is the horizonal press away from the table. Beer will take away almost all of your results if you are over thirty. There are just too many freaking carbs. 
People read the crap in M&F and think they can do four sets of four and get growth. This is BULLSHIT. You need to do 6 sets of ten using compound movements (at least) to get growth. As you get older, deads become a risk and then finally so do squats. I still do both, but with only 225. I really miss racking 405 after a set of ten squats, but hey I am still lifting. 

When you have peaked, add a sane cycle of AAS. Plenty of good cycles on this board. 400 test and 200 deca is what I would go with. The results will be insane and you will keep lifting for a long time. It will add mass, but you need to work to keep it. PCT is critical.

HGH was heaven sent for me. My skin looks great at my age even tho I used to be a sun worshiper. It adds hardness and keeps the muscle put on by AAS easier. 

But in short, I would contribute most of my results to discipline with my diet and hard work. Yeah, I "cheated" and added both AAS and HGH, but if I were thirty I would start AAS when I was thirty one and was already eating iron and pooping plates.

I think it is only a matter of time before hgh becomes legal. Like anything, it is safe if used sanely. 

Almost everyone here really just wants to look and feel better. A healthy life style will do that. The toys we use are to give us a bump or simply to level out what mother nature has taken away.

Work hard and be safe.

----------


## solidss

Couldn't agree more znak. I'm 33 and already 3 days on HGH. Hoping to get that "well-being" feeling soon...

----------


## swithuk

> Couldn't agree more znak. I'm 33 and already 3 days on HGH. Hoping to get that "well-being" feeling soon...


thats one of the first/earliest indications of g.h . id get a good feeling about 1 week in

----------


## RealQuick

this thread is unbelievable!!! 

Znak I just wanna say goodluck in whatever you do u such a good person

wish u all the best in life

----------


## znak

Well, it is hard to believe that I have been doing this for ten years. I think that we can safely say that HGH is not fatal in sane doses if used for a decade. I hope you will all be doing this too when you are 60. I really don't look or feel that old. 

Now if I can do a push up while I am doing this... I can hold it for a full minute, but the second I bend my elbow, all hell breaks loose.

----------


## lovbyts

Congrats and I hope so too but I'm not back to that point yet, to many years of beating my body up. lol

I would love to get back on the HGH train but due to all the fake out there I'm not touching it unless I can get another RX for it.

----------


## Brett N

Do you think they will ever legalize the anti aging usees of it here in the states so it could actually be done safely like TRT is and not have to worry about scammers?

----------


## znak

It is legal for anti-aging uses in the States. That is how I purchase it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## PT

Maybe but not for a very long time

----------


## Brett N

> It is legal for anti-aging uses in the States. That is how I purchase it.


I hear what you are saying but I have yet to find one that would prescribe it. I even posted here in the forum for anyone to point me in the direction of a legit clinic and it seems like they don't exist. Or, at least they do not market themselves.

----------


## brazuka

WOW. GREAT THREAD znack!

----------


## znak

Hard to believe that this was started 13 years ago. I can say with certainty that there have been no negative long term effects. My body fat is very low (6-7%), I have changed the weights I lift with as I get older, but my strength is excellent especially for someone my age. 

My skin still looks good. It is nice to have a younger and an older brother to compare to. I look at least ten years younger than both of them. 

I think that take-away for me at least, is that HGH is useful if it is used in a safe and sane manner. You will not get huge fast with the protocol that I used, but it will improve your quality of life for a long time. 

I am now 62 years old.
190 lbs
6'1"
Bench 305
Squat 305 for 10
I can bend forward and put my palms flat on the floor with straight legs.

Oh, and my wife is very happy with me.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Take a vacation to Hong Kong. HgH is OTC and about 350 usd for a 20 vial 10iu box. Pharmacy grade..That is darn cheap for OTC and real. Come enjoy the Flip working girls and get your HgH on.

----------


## Rick Kane

> Hard to believe that this was started 13 years ago. I can say with certainty that there have been no negative long term effects. My body fat is very low (6-7%), I have changed the weights I lift with as I get older, but my strength is excellent especially for someone my age. 
> 
> My skin still looks good. It is nice to have a younger and an older brother to compare to. I look at least ten years younger than both of them. 
> 
> I think that take-away for me at least, is that HGH is useful if it is used in a safe and sane manner. You will not get huge fast with the protocol that I used, but it will improve your quality of life for a long time. 
> 
> I am now 62 years old.
> 190 lbs
> 6'1"
> ...


I've been using for almost 15 years now. Low doses in the 2-4iu range with time off every year. I had a colonoscopy done earlier this year and the doc found a couple polyps. I'm 46 btw. Doc said it's probably not related to the gh but I decided to take a one year break. I have to go back in 2020 for a follow up. I'm going to run gh again for the next 2 years to see if the polyps return. I will most likely discontinue use if more are found.

----------


## wx1453

> WOW. GREAT THREAD znack!


Just wanted to say the same! Def a great read, thanks for the years of follow up!

----------


## fitguy

Great thread,everyone please post your experiences here

----------

